# Pakistan Army Officially Inducted LY-80 MR-SAM System



## Basel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/840848097471279104
@Zarvan @Oscar @Windjammer @Arsalan @Ulla

Reactions: Like Like:
25


----------



## Dazzler



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cranwerkhan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Salza

News channels reporting. COAS was the chief guest in the ceremony.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

FM-90 done 
LY-80 Done

Next step HQ-9

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

finally already strong air defense made more stronger.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Basel

Muhammad Omar said:


> FM-90 done
> LY-80 Done
> 
> Next step HQ-9



It was already with PA, they just acknowledged it today.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ZedZeeshan

A very good system to protect armored division from Gunship helicopters...


----------



## Basel

@WebMaster Please merge similar threads, I think I posted it first.



Director General said:


> Can any expert tell me which missile is better, India's Barak-8 or this LY-80?



Both are bit different from each other.


----------



## I S I

Director General said:


> Can any expert tell me which missile is better, India's Barak-8 or this LY-80?


Wait for the War.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

LY-80= HQ-16 ??


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Basel said:


> It was already with PA, they just acknowledged it today.



i know it came last year

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Basel

Its good for PA because now they have better layered air cover over battle field and installations although their is still margin for improvement.



JOEY TRIBIANI said:


> LY-80= HQ-16 ??



Yes, its export version, hope its LY-80E latest export version.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salza

just officially operationalized today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

*https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/191867-Pakistan-inducts-advanced-Chinese-air-defence-system*
*Pakistan inducts advanced Chinese air defence system *





*RAWAPLINDI: Pakistan have inducted an advanced Chinese made LY-80 Surface to Air missile defence system to secure its airspace from any sort of misadventure, a statement from the ISPR said.*

Chief of Army Staff Gen Qamar Bajwa, who was the chief guest on the occasion, said the defence system would enhance our capabilities to defend motherland.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarrar

A very good news indeed, congrats to whole of Pakistan.

Now PA's next step should be acquire HQ-9.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

Muhammad Omar said:


> i know it came last year


september 2016. The first news appeared. But maybe for trials or in emergency for the fear of war with india.
in the past 80s-90s chinese brothers sent their high altitude air defense system to Pakistan in emergency from their own army stock. Later due to high performance Pakistan inducted them with more orders.
That's what our relation is. Friendship stronget than diamond.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Basel

naveedullahkhankhattak said:


> *https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/191867-Pakistan-inducts-advanced-Chinese-air-defence-system*
> *Pakistan inducts advanced Chinese air defence system *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *RAWAPLINDI: Pakistan have inducted an advanced Chinese made LY-80 Surface to Air missile defence system to secure its airspace from any sort of misadventure, a statement from the ISPR said.*
> 
> Chief of Army Staff Gen Qamar Bajwa, who was the chief guest on the occasion, said the defence system would enhance our capabilities to defend motherland.



I hope its LY-80E not basic LY-80 version.


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

JOEY TRIBIANI said:


> LY-80= HQ-16 ??


yes land based version.


----------



## Windjammer

*Pakistan inducts advanced Chinese air defence system*





*RAWAPLINDI: Pakistan have inducted an advanced Chinese made LY-80 Surface to Air missile defence system to secure its airspace from any sort of misadventure, a statement from the ISPR said.*

Chief of Army Staff Gen Qamar Bajwa, who was the chief guest on the occasion, said the defence system would enhance our capabilities to defend motherland.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

Director General said:


> Can any expert tell me which missile is better, India's Barak-8 or this LY-80?


depends on enemy.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Good for maintaining balance in region

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I S I

Director General said:


> Can any expert tell me which missile is better, India's Barak-8 or this LY-80?


Btw, Barak 8 is an Israeli made, Indian bought missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Basel



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## I S I

naveedullahkhankhattak said:


> depends on enemy.


But our enemy shits their pants just seeing a Pakistani born Pegeon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cool_Soldier

Yes it was bought 3 years back and today officially inducted in PA
HQ16 and export name is LY 80 system
Range around 100 km


----------



## nomi007

great step by pa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Director General

I S I said:


> Btw, Barak 8 is an Israeli made, Indian bought missile.


LY-80 is also a Chinese made, Pakistani bought missile



Cool_Soldier said:


> Yes it was bought 3 years back and today officially inducted in PA
> HQ16 and export name is LY 80 system
> Range around 100 km


Ly-80 range is 40-45 km.


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

I S I said:


> But our enemy shits their pants just seeing a Pakistani born Pegeon.


so we should invest in Sir pigeons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Basel

Cool_Soldier said:


> Yes it was bought 3 years back and today officially inducted in PA
> HQ16 and export name is LY 80 system
> Range around 100 km



How can you say range is around 100km?? LY80 is 40km range SAM while 70km range version is under development.


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

Director General said:


> LY-80 is also a Chinese made, Pakistani bought missile
> 
> 
> Ly-80 range is 40-45 km.


4000-10000m altitude.


----------



## nomi007

Chinese HQ-16 / LY-80 Medium Range Surface To Air Missile (SAM) System is capable of intercepting aerial threats from altitude of 15 m to 15 km at maximum distance of around 40km.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

http://quwa.org/2016/08/17/pakistans-hq-16-surface-air-missile-plans/


March 12, 2017




Daily News
Aug 17, 2016 Bilal Khan -
* Pakistan’s HQ-16 surface-to-air missile plans *
ShareTweet
In its most recent annual publication, the Pakistan Ministry of Defence Production (MoDP) disclosed that the armed forces had procured six LY-80 (i.e. HQ-16) surface-to-air missile (SAM) systems from China for $373 million U.S. in fiscal year 2014-2015.

This acquisition appears to be a follow-on from the armed forces’ initial HQ-16 order, which took place in 2013-2014 (for three HQ-16 SAM systems for $226 million and eight IBIS-150 radars for $40 million).

Produced by China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp (CASC), the HQ-16 (export designation: LY-80) is a medium-range SAM system with a maximum intercept range of 40km (Army Recognition).

Each HQ-16 system is reportedly comprised of a command and control vehicle, tracking and guidance radar vehicle, target search radar vehicle, and missile launchers.

The HQ-16 missile itself carries a 70kg warhead and is guided by a semi-active radar-homing (SARH) seeker (which will work in conjunction with the SAM system’s tracking and guidance radar). The missile is also used as a vertically-launched naval SAM in the People’s Liberation Army Navy (PLAN).

*Comment and Analysis*

It is not clear how many launchers are included within each HQ-16 system. Numerous web sources have suggested that each HQ-16 battery comprises of four launchers (as shown on an illustration provided by Army Recognition), but no official information on this issue is readily available.

If the number of IBIS-150 radars (maximum range: 130km) is an indication of the number of batteries ordered by Pakistan, then a total of nine batteries (or systems) are in the procurement pipeline. Based on this information, the HQ-16 is on-track to forming the medium-range layer of Pakistan’s land-based integrated air defence system (IADS).

It is worth noting that the above mentioned information is based on the activities of fiscal year 2014-2015, and not the current year. This is an important consideration because _another air defence system deal_ was reportedly on the table in May 2016. Specifics were not given, but it would be safe to assume that this new contract would involve the HQ-16 and/or short-range HQ-7 (in use by the Pakistan Army), though one could speculate that this new deal is in reference to the HQ-9 long-range SAM system.

6-9 batteries to be inducted.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## doe33

Was it bought directly or made with collaboration for Pakistani version?
How many units were inducted?
How many missiles per unit?


----------



## Cool_Soldier

you might be getting information about older version, Latest version has range from 80-100 km
HQ -16B

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [--Leo--]

world is going for AESA radar and high altitude missile and pakistan is purchase out dated systems 
if they want a semi-active radar with medium range(70km) they already have that spada 2000 why purchasing same thing from different country i don't get it


----------



## Cool_Soldier

anyways good addition to Air defence system of PA


----------



## Hyde

Great news, we need to invest more in missile defence systems.

Congrats Pakistan and well wishers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cool_Soldier

Now next should be HQ-9 OR S 400 system at least 3 regiments.


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

doe33 said:


> Was it bought directly or made with collaboration for Pakistani version?
> How many units were inducted?
> How many missiles per unit?


ask raw because we are not going to tell you.



[--Leo--] said:


> world is going for AESA radar and high altitude missile and pakistan is purchase out dated systems
> if they want a semi-active radar with medium range(70km) they already have that spada 2000 why purchasing same thing from different country i don't get it


spada is a defense system used by airforce mostly. This one is mobile system for army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZEYA

Is this B version of HQ16 or older one ? It should be newer version because older version was back dated 2011-2012


----------



## Windjammer

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/840866154340048896

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## doe33

naveedullahkhankhattak said:


> ask raw because we are not going to tell you.



I will google myself them..
BTW RAW is not concerned about this..Don't worry.


----------



## [--Leo--]

naveedullahkhankhattak said:


> ask raw because we are not going to tell you.
> 
> 
> spada is a defense system used by airforce mostly. This one is mobile system for army.


so what quality is down for airforce or army should have selected a better version


----------



## Basel

Cool_Soldier said:


> you might be getting information about older version, Latest version has range from 80-100 km
> HQ -16B



Its export version and there is no news that "B" version is in full production and cleared for export. 

If you have link please share.


----------



## 帅的一匹

Windjammer said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/840866154340048896


Look at the paint job, it must be the 70 KM version.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Basel



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

[--Leo--] said:


> so what quality is down for airforce or army should have selected a better version


spada short range system was ordered by airforce for protection of assets. 
Ly 80 is a mobile defense system which will move with army.
the short range system for army is fm 90.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Basel

wanglaokan said:


> Look at the paint job, it must be the 70 KM version.



Is HQ-16B clear for exports?


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

doe33 said:


> I will google myself them..
> BTW RAW is not concerned about this..Don't worry.


then dismantle it.


----------



## Windjammer

[--Leo--] said:


> so what quality is down for airforce or army should have selected a better version


It travels at Mach-3 has a 85% single shot kill probability against aircraft and 60% against cruise missiles, now if it was launched in salvos....it's an over kill.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dazzler

it has PA specific improvements in some areas like engagement modes, rocket motor, engagement altitude and range. That's why the induction process to so long. Call it the first of improved export versions.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Basel

Windjammer said:


> It travels at Mach-3 has a 85% single shot kill probability against aircraft and 60% against cruise missiles, now if it was launched in salvos....it's an over kill.



How effective it will be against Brahmos as India will use it as primary standoff weapon?

I think PA has created a layered air defence which they think can handle what India can throw at them.


----------



## 帅的一匹

Basel said:


> Is HQ-16B clear for exports?


HQ16b had finished its test at the end of year 2012. The news of successful test was immediately informed to Pakistan side back then. Why would Pakistan choose to wait until now to induct it? You understand? Must be the new version. They are waiting for the new version.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## 帅的一匹

Basel said:


> How effective it will be against Brahmos as India will use it as primary standoff weapon?
> 
> I think PA has created a layered air defence which they think can handle what India can throw at them.


HQ16b can be field against cruise missile and ballistic missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

wanglaokan said:


> Look at the paint job, it must be the 70 KM version.


Obviously all the details wouldn't be made public, surprise the enemy when the need arises.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Basel

wanglaokan said:


> HQ16b had finished its test at the end of year 2012. Why would Pakistan choose to wait until now to induct it? You understand? Must be the new version. They are waiting for the new version.



It will be good if you can get confirmation from some Chinese source. 

If true awesome news, share specs of HQ-16B.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Basel

wanglaokan said:


> HQ16b can be field against cruise missile and ballistic missile.



How high it can hit? Can it handle supersonic missile threats? If compared to Buk-M3 where it stands?



Sooperrr said:


> Good to see we are serious in defense matter but I am not impressed we should build our own state of the art system it is just a copy of old Russian BUK missile system.



Buk is different system then LY-80, later is VLS which earlier is not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

Basel said:


> Its good for PA because now they have better layered air cover over battle field and installations although their is still margin for improvement.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, its export version, hope its LY-80E latest export version.


probably LY 80E as it was exported to bangladesh too and we have more close relations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Basel

Sooperrr said:


> This is actually based on earlier BUK system and China produced this variant for export.



Chinese may have learned from Buk system but LY-80 is different please google specs of both systems.



naveedullahkhankhattak said:


> probably LY 80E as it was exported to bangladesh too and we have more close relations.



I think PAF already have LY-80Es.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

Basel said:


> Chinese may have learned from Buk system but LY-80 is different please google specs of both systems.
> 
> 
> 
> I think PAF already have LY-80Es.


and the range is 50-70km.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

Basel said:


> How high it can hit? Can it handle supersonic missile threats? If compared to Buk-M3 where it stands?
> 
> 
> 
> Buk is different system then LY-80, later is VLS which earlier is not.


It can hit 25 KM high. HQ16b can intercept Brahmos, confirmed! I search it on Chinese forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

Sooperrr said:


> Good to see we are serious in defense matter but I am not impressed we should build our own state of the art system it is just a copy of old Russian BUK missile system.


improved copy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Basel said:


> How effective it will be against Brahmos as India will use it as primary standoff weapon?
> 
> I think PA has created a layered air defence which they think can handle what India can throw at them.


Brahmos is no headache for PA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Basel

For those who think LY-80 is copy of Buk systems. 

Buk:












http://www.military-today.com/missiles/buk.htm



wanglaokan said:


> It can hit 25 KM high. HQ16b can intercept Brahmos, confirmed! I search it on Chinese forum.



But can you confirm the sale of "B" version to Pakistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Certainly one of the better looking weapons we have launched in recent memory

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Basel

Windjammer said:


> Brahmos is no headache for PA.



Why? India can launch salvos of those against targets in Pakistan specially fixed targets.


----------



## 帅的一匹

Basel said:


> For those who think LY-80 is copy of Buk systems.
> 
> Buk:
> 
> View attachment 383310
> 
> 
> View attachment 383311
> 
> 
> http://www.military-today.com/missiles/buk.htm
> 
> 
> 
> But can you confirm the sale of "B" version to Pakistan?


All I know is HQ16b is clear for export to Pakistan since year 2014. By logic, it should be HQ16b.

If I were PAF chief, I will induct HQ16b. Why not?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Basel

wanglaokan said:


> All I know is HQ16b is clear for export to Pakistan since year 2014. By logic, it should be HQ16b.
> 
> If I were PAF chief, I will induct HQ16b. Why not?



Hope you are right. It should be good system because Russia was also pushing Pantsir S-1 & Buk M-2/3 (M-3 can hit high upto 35 km altitude and more mobile then LY-80) to Pakistan don't know what happened to it.


----------



## Fu huajiao

thanks,learn a lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

Basel said:


> Hope you are right. It should be good system because Russia was also pushing Pantsir S-1 & Buk M-2/3 (M-3 can hit high upto 35 km altitude and more mobile then LY-80) to Pakistan don't know what happened to it.


HQ16b is available to PAF three years ago, it's their choice. As to Russia platform, I don't want to comment.

I think the hit altitude of 25 KM is more than enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

ok good

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

Designated ''Hasan'', it seems the system is beyond the 45 Km range.

'Hasan' (LY-80 SAM system) will provide much needed defence umbrella to Pakistan's strategic assets from rival India @OfficialDGISPR

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indian wonk

Basel said:


> For those who think LY-80 is copy of Buk systems.
> 
> Buk:
> 
> View attachment 383310
> 
> 
> View attachment 383311
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But can you confirm the sale of "B" version to Pakistan?





Actually it is more equal to BUK M3












A Buk M3 TELAR vehicle is fitted with radar, missile erector and launcher, and friend or foe identification system. It is operated by a crew of 4. TELAR carries a pod with 6 containerized missiles. Such modular approach speeds up reloading of the vehicle. Also it is significant improvement over older Buk systems, that carry only 4 missiles


The intercepter is more similar to new 9M317M missile of BUK M3.













wanglaokan said:


> It can hit 25 KM high. HQ16b can intercept Brahmos, confirmed! I search it on Chinese forum.



No SARH missiles have a very very tough time intercepting a supersonic cruise missiles . Prove it otherwise

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHarwana

Pakistan Army on Sunday inducted Chinese-built Low to Medium Altitude Air Defence System (LOMADS) LY-80 in its air defence system, read a statement issued by the military’s media wing.

Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa was the chief guest at the induction ceremony held at Army Auditorium, the Inter-Services Public Relations said.

LY-80 is a Chinese mobile air defence system capable of tracking and destroying variety of aerial targets at longer ranges flying at low and medium altitude, the ISPR statement read.

The army chief said, “LY-80 LOMADS increases our response capability to current and emerging air defence threats.”

Earlier on arrival, Gen Bajwa was received by Lieutenant General Muhammad Zahid Latif Mirza, the commander of military’s air defence arm.
https://www.dawn.com/news/1320053/army-inducts-chinese-built-air-defence-system-to-its-arsenal

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hassan Guy

Of course its chinese built...smh


----------



## 帅的一匹

Windjammer said:


> Designated ''Hasan'', it seems the system is beyond the 45 Km range.
> 
> 'Hasan' (LY-80 SAM system) will provide much needed defence umbrella to Pakistan's strategic assets from rival India @OfficialDGISPR


When will Pakistan go for 150KM plus FD2000?

The domestic HQ9b for PLA has max range of 230KM in test(30KM hit altitude, max 4.2 Mach).

10% more range than it's designed specification.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BHarwana

Hassan Guy said:


> Of course its chinese built...smh


We have inducted it. it is operational.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan 345

Great news.I am very happy.


----------



## Shiji

Finally a worthwhile SAM system for the AD!
Now only if we see the HQ-9 in Pak Colours!


----------



## IceCold

Basel said:


>


@The Deterrent sir your thoughts? Also how effective would this system be lets say against Indian prithvi or Agni series if HQ 9 is also added to the mix? I know we wont be using it against anything but aircrafts but for the sake of argument what if we decide to do than?


----------



## Arsalan 345

Pakistan should continue to add more missile defence systems. We should cover our entire eastern border with sams.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

@Windjammer @Major Sam @ABCharlie @AZADPAKISTAN2009 @JOEY TRIBIANI @Kiss_of_the_Dragon @Mrc @Bratva @I S I @coffee_cup @NakedLunch @PaklovesTurkiye @Asimz @MarcsPakistan @Path-Finder @rott @Chinese-Dragon @The SC @faithfulguy @Doordie @salarsikander @Starlord @nang2 



Shiji said:


> Finally a worthwhile SAM system for the AD!
> Now only if we see the HQ-9 in Pak Colours!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indian wonk

IceCold said:


> @The Deterrent sir your thoughts? Also how effective would this system be lets say against Indian prithvi or Agni series if HQ 9 is also added to the mix? I know we wont be using it against anything but aircrafts but for the sake of argument what if we decide to do than?



These are not ABM systems my friend these are just SAMs. It will have no effect on Indian TBMs. That also goes for HQ-9s too


----------



## Areesh

IceCold said:


> @The Deterrent sir your thoughts? Also how effective would this system be lets say against Indian prithvi or Agni series if HQ 9 is also added to the mix? I know we wont be using it against anything but aircrafts but for the sake of argument what if we decide to do than?



Yes they can be used against both CM and BM.


----------



## Safriz

High altitude encounters are for BVR


----------



## Indian wonk

Areesh said:


> Yes they can be used against both CM and BM



No. not even against Brahmos a super sonic cruise missile and in the future will go hypersonic


----------



## Areesh

Indian wonk said:


> No. not even against Brahmos a super sonic cruise missile and in the future will go hypersonic



Meh. Not interested in your fanboyism revolving around Bra-hmos.


----------



## 帅的一匹

Indian wonk said:


> No. not even against Brahmos a super sonic cruise missile and in the future will go hypersonic


HQ9b has KKV warhead, you are done.

Sooner or later, we will integrate S400 tech into HQ9 series development. The hybrid will be a monster. Have you ever heard of HQ26 anti-satellite SAM?

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## BHarwana

The China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation (CASIC) has developed a new variant of its HQ-16 (Red Flag-16) self-propelled medium-range surface-to-air missile (SAM), according to imagery released by Chinese state television in early September.
The new variant (referred to by some as the HQ-16B) appears to have an improved rocket motor and revised wings, which sources say increase the missile's range to 70 km, up from the 40 km credited to the HQ-16, in service with the air defence units of the People's Liberation Army Ground Force (PLAGF).

In late September/early October 2011 official Chinese media reported that co-development between Russia and China of the HQ-16 had been completed and that the missile had reached operational capability within the Chinese army. It is understood that development within China commenced as early as 2005.

The HQ-16 SAM is similar to the 9M38E series of export missiles that form part of the Russian Almaz-Antey Shtil systems China purchased for use on its Sovremenny-class (Project 956E/956EM) and Type 052B destroyers.

But the HQ-16 would also seem to have some aspects of the vertically launched 9M317M, never supplied to China as far as can be ascertained. In its naval guise, the HQ-16 is known as the HHQ-16 (Red Sea-16). The HQ-16 is also referred to as the HQ-16A.

Almaz-Antey reportedly provided missile technology to aid China's development of the HQ-16, as it did with the HQ-9 SAM system, which is analogous to Almaz-Antey's S-300 SAM.

The HQ-16 has reportedly been delivered to the Shenyang Military Region.

http://www.janes.com/article/63500/china-develops-longer-range-hq-16-sam-variant

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

Instead of relying on one country 100% Pakistan should also make defence venture with others such as becoming part of Turkish long range SAM program.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 帅的一匹

You can see HQ16B has different wing outfit compared with HQ16A.


----------



## 帅的一匹

HQ16b launching

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian wonk

Areesh said:


> Meh. Not interested in your fanboyism revolving around Bra-hmos.



O.K don't care and I rue the day when anyone thinks i am a fanboy


----------



## Areesh

Indian wonk said:


> O.K don't care and I rue the day when anyone thinks i am a fanboy



I stand by my words. It can theoretically be used against both CM and BM. You can keep gloating about Brahmos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

According to my judgment Per picture I search, Pakistan induct the HQ16A not HQ16b.

The launch canister of HQ16b is nearly one meter longer than The canister hold HQ16A.

And the HQ16b only has three canisters and HQ16A has six canisters.

I'm not 100% sure but it seems like so.

It doesn't matter, PAF can update it to B version anytime they want.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Congratulations and a long due though finally done. Tier by tier protection is highly needed and let's hope for HQ-9B (modified version) as next step.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

We need to go for HQ-9 and also should induct PANTSIR S2 and BUK M3



ZedZeeshan said:


> A very good system to protect armored division from Gunship helicopters...


For that we need system which can move with attack formations like Pantsir S2


----------



## BHarwana

Specifications of HQ-16(LY-80) Air Defence Missile System

Dimensions: 

Diameter 400 mm
Length 5.6 m, 
Wingspan 860 mm

Weights: Warhead 70 kg 
Weight 690 kg

Performance: 

Max Range 60km 
Min Range 3km 
Target's Max Altitude 25,000 m 
Target's Max Speed Mach 3

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mrc

In my opinion ... this system can take daown brahmos...

Brahmos only relies on speed and has no stealth....i think it shud be achieveable

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BHarwana

Mrc said:


> In my opinion ... this system can take daown brahmos...
> 
> Brahmos only relies on speed and has no stealth....i think it shud be achieveable


It is meant for Brahmos . The speed of BrahMos is Mach 2.8 and system can target to Mach 3.5

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## salarsikander

Sooperrr said:


> Good to see we are serious in defense matter but I am not impressed we should build our own state of the art system it is just a copy of old Russian BUK missile system.


Never re invent nthe wheel son

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 帅的一匹

Pakistan inducts 8 units of IBIS-150Ad radar(Max detection range of 140 KM) and 24 HQ16A launching vehicles( each vehicle has 6 launching canisters, Max range of 50 KM, Max speed 3 Mach ). Source confirmed. The contract was signed back in year 2012 to 2013. The total contract is worth 340 millions UsD. The delivery was completed at the end of last year.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## nomi007

At an altitude of 4, 300 meters, HQ-16B SAM was launched and hit the target.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## salarsikander

Sooperrr said:


> Check my profile kid and edit your post and I hope you would be much sober when talking to your elder family members.
> 
> When you are in liquid form I was in uniform.


With your tender age it seems you could not help to avoid it but bringing it up while ignoring the content of post. So typical of being a desi.
Still to young for me. A guy who was young in 65 war

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

nomi007 said:


> At an altitude of 4, 300 meters, HQ-16B SAM was launched and hit the target.


This one is definitely HQ16B. Look at the missile wing. The picture is awesome! I keep it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salarsikander

Sooperrr said:


> n you are in liquid


*when you were* perhaps you paid more attention to uniform than being at class

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

Typical Pak strategy...when a system is already operational and deployed... a simple, dignified ceremony is held and it becomes 'official'. 

No will do or shall be..just quietly done and move on strategy of Pak State. Quite nice....

And eastern hordes always bemoan about 100% success rate of Pak systems!

With this induction into PA the path is clear for such inductions into PNS fleet. Just wait less than a decade...FP23 rings a bell.

Also, with this system Pak now possesses a hypersonic missile that manuvers at such speeds....how difficult would it be to turn this into a cruise missile or anti-radiation one..many, many uses?

After all Paks are good programmers...just think about the possibilities. China will always help Pak.

In near term longer ranges SAMs will also be inducted 'officially'...

*Pak moves in mysterious ways!*

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## salarsikander

Sooperrr said:


> How old are you? Let me guess below 28 years.


Do the math ! I was young to remember vivid memories of 65 war



Sinopakfriend said:


> Typical Pak strategy...when a system is already operational and deployed... a simple, dignified ceremony is held and it becomes 'official'.
> 
> No will do or shall be..just quietly done and move on strategy of Pak State. Quite nice....
> 
> And eastern hordes always bemoan about 100% success rate of Pak systems!
> 
> With this induction into PA the path is clear for such inductions into PNS fleet. Just wait less than a decade...FP23 rings a bell.
> 
> Also, with this system Pak now possesses a hypersonic missile that manuvers at such speeds....how difficult would it be to turn this into a cruise missile or anti-radiation one..many, many uses?
> 
> After all Paks are good programmers...just think about the possibilities. China will always help Pak.
> 
> In near term longer ranges SAMs will also be inducted 'officially'...
> 
> *Pak moves in mysterious ways!*


Learnt from the best. The red roaring dragon

The red dragon has awaken from its slumber

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 帅的一匹

Sinopakfriend said:


> Typical Pak strategy...when a system is already operational and deployed... a simple, dignified ceremony is held and it becomes 'official'.
> 
> No will do or shall be..just quietly done and move on strategy of Pak State. Quite nice....
> 
> And eastern hordes always bemoan about 100% success rate of Pak systems!
> 
> With this induction into PA the path is clear for such inductions into PNS fleet. Just wait less than a decade...FP23 rings a bell.
> 
> Also, with this system Pak now possesses a hypersonic missile that manuvers at such speeds....how difficult would it be to turn this into a cruise missile or anti-radiation one..many, many uses?
> 
> After all Paks are good programmers...just think about the possibilities. China will always help Pak.
> 
> In near term longer ranges SAMs will also be inducted 'officially'...
> 
> *Pak moves in mysterious ways!*


PAF is doer not speaker.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## MarcsPakistan

*Pakistan Army has officially received new LY-80 ground-to-air defence missile system on Sunday, that was reported by Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) reported.



*

Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa was chief guest at the Induction Ceremony of LOMADS, held at Army Auditorium here on Sunday, according to Inter Services Public Relations press release.

*LY-80 is a Chinese mobile Air Defence system, capable of tracking and destroying variety of aerial targets at longer ranges, flying at low and medium altitude.*
The COAS said that LY-80 LOMADS increases response capability to current and emerging air defence threats.




Earlier, on arrival, the COAS was received by Lieutenant General Muhammad Zahid Latif Mirza, Commander Army Air Defence Command.

*The Pakistan Ministry of Defence Production disclosed that the armed forces had ordered six LY-80 (also named HQ-16) surface-to-air missile (SAM) systems from China for $373 million U.S. in fiscal year 2014-2015.*

The LY-80 is a Chinese-made ground-to-air defense missile system. The LY-80 is able to engage aerial targets at high altitude; the mid-range LY-80 is also able to intercept *very low-flying* targets at a distance of up to about *40 kilometers.*





The missile itself carries a *70 kg warhead* and is guided by a *semi-active radar-homing (SARH) seeker (which will work in conjunction with the SAM system’s tracking and guidance radar).*

The LY-80 missile can hit targets of an altitude from* 400 to 10,000 meters.*
View attachment 38

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

salarsikander said:


> Do the math ! I was young to remember vivid memories of 65 war
> 
> 
> Learnt form the best. The red roaring dragon
> 
> The red dragon has awaken from its slumber



Yes my Pak Friend,

The operative word here is LEARN. You are quite right.

Pak doesn't need to reinvent the wheel but only make a plan for its full spectrum industrialisatioin and work with China to achieve this goal.

One wishes you all the very best. You progress is critical to the Eurasian Century!

Regards,

SPF

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## MarcsPakistan

@Zarvan @I S I @Khafee @Devil Soul @BHarwana @Windjammer and more.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dazzler




----------



## CHACHA"G"

*Great Move , Right time for showing them , 23 is coming too.*
Now look at our enemies , They will tell you heyyyyyy its range Is only this or that , heeeyyyyyyy It cant hit this or that , Typical randi runa.
Batch one of Medium Range SAMs are HQ16-A , Batch 2 will be HQ-16B and I am very much sure we will also have Western Medium Rang SAMs Sooner or Latter . 
And keep in mind these are for PA , PAF already have western systems and I am hopping and Praying for them to go for western Medium and Long rang SAMs , This will be a great combo of Eastern + Western SAMs.
And one good thing about Eastern systems we can build them in great numbers , like we can build hell out of them .... If U know what I mean

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Basel

IceCold said:


> @The Deterrent sir your thoughts? Also how effective would this system be lets say against Indian prithvi or Agni series if HQ 9 is also added to the mix? I know we wont be using it against anything but aircrafts but for the sake of argument what if we decide to do than?



Its max high altitude is 25 km where as Buk M-3 have 35km max altitude, so its not very good against BMs may be effective against SRBMs.


----------



## Darth Vader

Basel said:


> Its max high altitude is 25 km where as Buk M-3 have 35km max altitude, so its not very good against BMs may be effective against SRBMs.


Its More Meant to Protect Pakistani Armed Forces rather than Just relying on PAF Systems , as the System can Move will Help Protect the columns which go deep inside enemy area from Ariel threats

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YeBeWarned



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Basel

Indian wonk said:


> Actually it is more equal to BUK M3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Buk M3 TELAR vehicle is fitted with radar, missile erector and launcher, and friend or foe identification system. It is operated by a crew of 4. TELAR carries a pod with 6 containerized missiles. Such modular approach speeds up reloading of the vehicle. Also it is significant improvement over older Buk systems, that carry only 4 missiles
> 
> 
> The intercepter is more similar to new 9M317M missile of BUK M3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No SARH missiles have a very very tough time intercepting a supersonic cruise missiles . Prove it otherwise



Both have their advantages, buk can move with armor while LY-80 can't do that, also Buk M-3 can hit 10km higher then LY-80 which makes it more capable against SRBM threats. While LY-80 can engage targets 360 degrees due to VLS configuration while buk can not do that.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## I S I

Director General said:


> LY-80 is also a Chinese made, Pakistani bought missile
> 
> 
> Ly-80 range is 40-45 km.


never said that it wasn't. your post was implying that Barak8 is somehow purely Indian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

hope we will manufacture missiles in pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

Basel said:


> Its max high altitude is 25 km where as Buk M-3 have 35km max altitude, so its not very good against BMs may be effective against SRBMs.


Buk M3 missile is semi-active guidance , while HQ16A is active/semi-active compound guidance. See the difference? Don't be picky man.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Basel

Zarvan said:


> We need to go for HQ-9 and also should induct PANTSIR S2 and BUK M3
> 
> 
> For that we need system which can move with attack formations like Pantsir S2



The new one will be called SM and yes PA and PN should look into Pantsir SM and Buk M-3 because both combined with current systems will be very good in providing cover to moving troops and ships with anti SRBM capability.

http://www.janes.com/article/64663/russia-s-pantsyr-sm-air-defence-system-ready-in-two-years


----------



## NakedLunch

Excellent addition to Pakistan's defence. Once again the Chinese come good for Pakistan. 



wanglaokan said:


> HQ9b has KKV warhead, you are done.
> 
> Sooner or later, we will integrate S400 tech into HQ9 series development. The hybrid will be a monster. Have you ever heard of HQ26 anti-satellite SAM?



One of the thing that excites me about whenever China produces a new weapon system is that in most cases with very few exceptions, Pakistan will eventually be in a position to access that technology. This relationship we have with China will always stand us in good stead when dealing with our adversaries. The other thing is, Pakistan, like any other country, has deals which are secret and never made public. Imagine what else Pakistan has received from China but will never declare or declare in a staggered way.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

Congrats on the induction and I think maybe we could also consider HQ-17 system in the future as well!


----------



## 帅的一匹

I S I said:


> never said that it wasn't. your post was implying that Barak8 is somehow purely Indian.


The LY80 version tailor made for Pakistan has 50KM range.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Basel

Darth Vader said:


> Its More Meant to Protect Pakistani Armed Forces rather than Just relying on PAF Systems , as the System can Move will Help Protect the columns which go deep inside enemy area from Ariel threats



You are right but its not as mobile as Buk M3 as it can not move with armour columns but it will be good to have for defending battlefield.


----------



## Max

good development.. HQ-9 and Chinese ABM system should be next step..


----------



## Basel

wanglaokan said:


> Buk M3 missile is semi-active guidance , while HQ16A is active/semi-active compound guidance. See the difference? Don't be picky man.



Both have their pros and cons but for PA both are needed as role differs. 

http://www.janes.com/article/64945/buk-m3-sam-enters-russian-service



wanglaokan said:


> The LY80 version tailor made for Pakistan has 50KM range.



Hope you are right but please source to stop trolls.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 帅的一匹

Basel said:


> Both have their pros and cons but for PA both are needed as role differs.
> 
> http://www.janes.com/article/64945/buk-m3-sam-enters-russian-service
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you are right but please source to stop trolls.


http://mil.eastday.com/a/160513173031290.html?qid=wwweastday


----------



## Basel

PLA using HQ-16.








wanglaokan said:


> http://mil.eastday.com/a/160513173031290.html?qid=wwweastday


 
Can you please translate it into English.


----------



## 帅的一匹

Basel said:


> PLA using HQ-16.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please translate it into English.


You can use Google translator, it's too long.


----------



## Basel

wanglaokan said:


> You can use Google translator, it's too long.



Doing it from cellphone is not that easy man.


----------



## HRK

Basel said:


> Doing it from cellphone is not that easy man.



*At the end of the year, China delivered a number of Falcon-80 medium-range air defense missiles to Pakistan*
2016-05-13 17:30 Little Flying Pig observation share it:comment







Pakistan will receive a number of LY-80 (Falcon-80) medium-range air defense missiles at the end of the year. CMB signed the contract in 2012 or 2013, valued at $ 300 million, including eight IBIS-150Ad radars and three Each with eight launch vehicles).

The system parameters: *each launch vehicle has six launch tubes; radar maximum detection distance of 140 km; missile range of 3 km to 50 km; height of 5 to 20 km; speed 3 Mach.*






LY-80 (Falcon-80) air defense missile is actually the *red flag -16A *land-based air defense missile export-oriented, in 2011, Turkey International Defense Exhibition blockbuster, and the red flag -16A land-based air defense missile is the red flag -16 Air Missile Land Base Model.

LY-80 air defense missile performance is good: a: with a multi-target strike capability, a unit has four launch vehicles, fire system using a modular, respectively, command vehicles, radar search car, a search radar can control the four fire units , Between the car and the car using wired and wireless and other means to contact, to simultaneously hit multiple targets, the protection area is very large.

http://mil.eastday.com/a/160513173031290.html?qid=wwweastday

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ajaxpaul

Max said:


> good development.. HQ-9 and Chinese ABM system should be next step..



According to think tanks here in PDF...ABM is a waste of money. So it's not required for pak.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gryphon

wanglaokan said:


> Pakistan inducts 8 units of IBIS-150Ad radar(Max detection range of 140 KM) and 24 HQ16A launching vehicles( each vehicle has 6 launching canisters, Max range of 50 KM, Max speed 3 Mach ). Source confirmed. The contract was signed back in year 2012 to 2013. The total contract is worth 340 millions UsD. The delivery was completed at the end of last year.



This info. is not accurate. Pakistan purchased 9 systems (worth $599 million) till mid 2015 according to Ministry of Defence Production. And 8 IBIS-150 radars for $40 million.


----------



## Vortex

Pardon my ignorance but it is stated can hit target from.... 400m.... What if a target fly below 400m ? Have any kind of very low interception apart sending jets ?


----------



## BHarwana

Ajaxpaul said:


> According to think tanks here in PDF...ABM is a waste of money. So it's not required for pak.


This system also help with AAM as well.



TheOccupiedKashmir said:


> This info. is not accurate. Pakistan purchased 9 systems (worth $599 million) till mid 2015 according to Ministry of Defence Production. And 8 IBIS-150 radars for $40 million


Pakistan has made two purchases in the past


----------



## Hindustani78

Muhammad Omar said:


> FM-90 done
> LY-80 Done
> 
> Next step HQ-9



China and Pakistan have held talks over the procurement of FT-2000 SAMs since the early 2000s, without ever concluding a deal. Pakistan did finally place an order for medium-range HQ-16 (Hongqi-16) SAM systems in 2014

The HQ-9 is a derivative of the Russian-made S-300 long-range SAM system and can engage aircraft, cruise missiles, and theater ballistic missiles. With an operational range of 125 kilometers (77 miles), the FT-2000 export variant purportedly has a shorter range than the domestic HQ-9 SAM in use with the Chinese military, which allegedly has a reach of 200 kilometers (124 miles).


----------



## ziaulislam

i would have liked us to actual build systems we require in huge numbers as joint ventures

they would include a SAM,utility helicopters, main fighter and tanks
we have been doing good when it comes to fighters and tanks that was primary due to sanctions of 1990s, it time Pakistan find partners in other two domains

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HAIDER

Don't know how to and which system should be matched. Because Chinese start taking delivery of S400 and recently S300 system be upgraded. Chinese prime air defence system based on Russian equipment. If its lower then S300 or just copy then , have doubts about the performance of this system ..keep Indian latest defence procurement


----------



## ziaulislam

ZedZeeshan said:


> A very good system to protect armored division from Gunship helicopters...


thaw would be the job of short range FM 90 or ultra short Anza


----------



## Mrc

Ajaxpaul said:


> According to think tanks here in PDF...ABM is a waste of money. So it's not required for pak.




I agree ... its a waiste at current tech level


----------



## kaonalpha

To all the keyboard warriors. The system inducted is a slightly advanced version of the LY-80 A. It is one of three regiments. This system will be under the 1st LOWMAD Regiment. 

The only draw back being the system can not hit receding targets. Which is being looked into and will be resolved soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010

Muhammad Omar said:


> FM-90 done
> LY-80 Done
> 
> Next step HQ-9



The story has already gone beyond that


----------



## Mrc

kaonalpha said:


> The only draw back being the system can not hit receding targets.




Can you enlighten us? Whats a receding target??


----------



## BHarwana

Mrc said:


> Can you enlighten us? Whats a receding target??


The target that is moving away.
But he has forgotten that it is a MR SAM and for receding targets you use LR SAMs and The problem of receding targets can be resolved by AAM as this system can increase the range of AAM and is well collaborated with JF-17 payload and will increase the range of AAM to 70% for receding targets.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Max

Ajaxpaul said:


> According to think tanks here in PDF...ABM is a waste of money. So it's not required for pak.




for me as well, but it always good to have something then nothing.. I am sure like Pakistani BM's your BMs too have counter measure against ABMs. 2nd ABMs will not cost as much as yours since we have to cover less territory then you..


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Certainly an Epic moment between Pakistan - China cooperation

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Pakistan should go for eastern and western combo in weapon systems of all armed forces...

American C130 plane, Chinese parachute and Russian gun.....with our soldiers...Thats hell of diversity...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## S A L M A N.

What are the specs of the HQ-9? 
I'm asking because it will be the logical next addition to Pakistan's Air Defense infrastructure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

I S I said:


> Btw, Barak 8 is an Israeli made, Indian bought missile.




LRSAM/Barak 8 is a JV. It's dual-pulse motor is Indian, modified version of the dual pulse motor will also go into the upcoming anti radiation and Astra Mark 2 missiles.



Spoiler












And it is made in India, will be produced in large numbers because it's used by the IN and IA.

Akash missile production is currently around 60 missiles a month, going to 100. Hard to guess LRSAM monthly rate, but it'll have to meet demands of IN and IA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Basel

News covered by International media too. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/840926082794680320
In worst case senario if PAF cover is not available then now PA have 3 layer air defence for battlefield, 1st MR-SAM, 2nd SR-SAMs, 3rd radar / IR guided AAAs & MANPADS, which makes things much better then before.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dazzler

Basel said:


> PLA using HQ-16.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please translate it into English.



http://mil.eastday.com/a/160513173031290.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pak.one

I S I said:


> Wait for the War.


Good point brother[emoji12]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pak.one

Basel said:


> I hope its LY-80E not basic LY-80 version.


How much range this system has.i mean how far from this system can intercept opponent.thanks


----------



## Basel

Pak.one said:


> How much range this system has.i mean how far from this system can intercept opponent.thanks



If its HQ-16A (which Chinese member say it is) then max range is 50km and altitude may be 25 km.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

Basel said:


> If its HQ-16A (which Chinese member say it is) then max range is 50km and altitude may be 25 km.


And AAM range of 60 km.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Akasa

There are three variants of the HQ-16B: the "A", "B", and also "C" variant.
The HQ-16B incorporates both SARH and active radar homing mode and an increased range of 70 kilometers, while the HQ-16C is a naval-specific variant with an export designation of "LY-80N".

The difference between the HQ-16A and HQ-16B can be noted by the naked eye, so it shouldn't be very difficult to determine which variant Pakistan has ordered. (HQ-16A on the left, HQ-16B on the right)







Indian wonk said:


> No SARH missiles have a very very tough time intercepting a supersonic cruise missiles . Prove it otherwise



The HQ-16B incorporates both ARH & SARH modes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

The HQ-16 launcher is based on Taian TA5350 6x6 special wheeled chassis. The TEL carries 6 containers with missiles. Missiles are launcher vertically. Two missiles can be launched within a short period of time.

A battery of the HQ-16 consists of four launcher vehicles, command post, two radar vehicles, missile transport and reloading vehicles, power supply vehicles and so on. Most of them are based on the same 6x6 high mobility chassis.

The radar detects enemy aircraft at a range of 140 km and altitude of 20 km. The radar can detect up to 144 and track up to 48 targets simultaneously.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EndangeredSpecies

Cool_Soldier said:


> Yes it was bought 3 years back and today officially inducted in PA
> HQ16 and export name is LY 80 system
> Range around 100 km



http://www.armyrecognition.com/chin...data_sheet_specifications_pictures_video.html

It seems it is more like 40 KM range. Though it flies at 3 MACH numbers.

If it is LY-80, it is HQ-16A.

http://www.janes.com/article/63500/china-develops-longer-range-hq-16-sam-variant

HQ-16B was officially anonunced in september. I doubt it can be inducted earlier in Pakistani forces before even Cheeni forces get it. Some folks are claiming that Pakistani forces got it about 1-2 years back which fits with HQ-16A better.


----------



## BHarwana

PeegooFeng41 said:


> It seems it is more like 40 KM range. Though it flies at 3 MACH numbers.


The interceptor has a 40km range but the RADAR and Interceptor units are separate. The radars are Usually kept deep in the territory and Interceptor batteries are kept close to the border hidden that provides more range

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Windjammer said:


> It travels at Mach-3 has a 85% single shot kill probability against aircraft and 60% against cruise missiles, now if it was launched in salvos....it's an over kill.



Also read the subtext. 

It says that those stats for cruise missiles are for missiles flying at 50m height and certain speeds, and definitely not counting the terminal maneuvering.



wanglaokan said:


> HQ16b can be field against cruise missile and ballistic missile.



The HQ16A (LY-80) missile can intercept an aerial flying target from an 15 m to 18 km of altitude, while its maximum interception range for combat aircraft is 40km, and between 3.5 km and 12 km for cruise missiles flying at an altitude of 50 meters at a speed of 300 meters/second. Single-shot kill probability is a claimed figure of 85 per cent against combat aircraft, and 60 per cent against cruise missiles. 

This above is what is written. 

Brahmos travels *much faster* than 300 m/s, flies at lower altitudes than 50 m, and maneuvers. 



Sooperrr said:


> Good to see we are serious in defense matter but I am not impressed we should build our own state of the art system it is just a copy of old Russian BUK missile system.



Umm.. Pakistan doesn't really have the technical capacity right now to get into any "state of the art" defense systems. 



wanglaokan said:


> It can hit 25 KM high. HQ16b can intercept Brahmos, confirmed! I search it on Chinese forum.



And you think only finding it on a Chinese forum confirms this!


----------



## EndangeredSpecies

Sinopakfriend said:


> Also, with this system Pak now possesses a hypersonic missile that manuvers at such speeds....how difficult would it be to turn this into a cruise missile or anti-radiation one..many, many uses?



This missile flies at Mach 3. Not a hypersonic missile by any stretch of Imagination. Not a cruise missile as well, those actually have a turbofan or turbojet engine not a rocket motor like this one. ARM needs seeker and a totally different missile. At best they have a motor, which they should be having already anyways.


----------



## Windjammer

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Also read the subtext.
> 
> It says that those stats for cruise missiles are for missiles flying at 50m height and certain speeds, and definitely not counting the terminal maneuvering.


As if all the details would be published on a publicity brochure.
Does a MIRV missile for example even discloses how many warhead it incorporates.
The system has been with Pakistan Army for over a year but obviously it was going through some improvements hence now it's declared as operational.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EndangeredSpecies

Windjammer said:


> As if all the details would be published on a publicity brochure.
> Does a MIRV missile for example even discloses how many warhead it incorporates.
> The system has been with Pakistan Army for over a year but obviously it was going through some improvements hence now it's declared as operational.


US and Russia under START treaty actually did report the number of warheads deployed on the missiles. So do french on their SLBMs, so on and so forth.


----------



## Mrc

PeegooFeng41 said:


> his missile flies at Mach 3. Not a hypersonic missile by any stretch of Imagination. Not a cruise missile as well,




Arguing with people who dont know difference between an airdefence missile and a cruise missile

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Is the HQ-16 awaiting induction I thought we purchased that as well


----------



## BHarwana

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Is the HQ-16 awaiting induction I thought we purchased that as well


LY-80 and HQ-16 are the same thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ozranger

HQ-16B was unofficially unveiled in 2014 and by then it had already entered service within PLA for quite a while. The following photo was taken in 2014. Sorry I can't post the URL to the original page as I haven't satisfied the minimum requirement for posting a URL here.







Different looks of HQ-16A and HQ-16B






Internet watchers also noticed the longer launcher tubes for HQ-16B missiles. Of course the launcher vehicles remain the same.

It is economically unthinkable that any HQ-16A missiles are still being manufactured after then.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 帅的一匹

TheOccupiedKashmir said:


> This info. is not accurate. Pakistan purchased 9 systems (worth $599 million) till mid 2015 according to Ministry of Defence Production. And 8 IBIS-150 radars for $40 million.


Maybe a reorder?


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

BHarwana said:


> LY-80 and HQ-16 are the same thing.



Then why all the confusing 2 names use the official name given by Chinese

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Then why all the confusing 2 names use the official name given by Chinese


when i say HQ16A OR HQ16B, I MEAN THE TYPE OF.MISSILE USED ON LY80.

we dont have a dedicated name for different missiles used on LY80 YET.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHarwana

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Then why all the confusing 2 names use the official name given by Chinese


Ask the Chinese they chose the names and this is a good system with FAF identification. Friend and Foe identification.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Fantastic news , we needed these systems for quite some time

We have come a long way since Musharaf's time

*>Spada Missile (Italian), 2005-2006 to Present*









*> HQ-7B/ FM-90 , 2015-Present*









*> HQ-16A , 2017 - Present *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## krash

Vortex said:


> Pardon my ignorance but it is stated can hit target from.... 400m.... What if a target fly below 400m ? Have any kind of very low interception apart sending jets ?



Manpads. We make the Anza ourselves. And then you always have your AAAs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Would be fantastic if we can also get some Supplimental system from Turkey as well (Fill Gap systems)

Hisar-0
Hisar-A

The Turkish systems would be fasntatic gap fillers as secondary options

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Cool_Soldier said:


> Yes it was bought 3 years back and today officially inducted in PA
> HQ16 and export name is LY 80 system
> Range around 100 km


It is a medium altitude Air Defence System with a range of 40 km and an operational altitude up to 15 000m.. might have been improved to 50 km and 20 000 m..



naveedullahkhankhattak said:


> *Comment and Analysis*
> 
> It is not clear how many launchers are included within each HQ-16 system. Numerous web sources have suggested that each HQ-16 battery comprises of four launchers (as shown on an illustration provided by Army Recognition), but no official information on this issue is readily available.
> 
> If the number of IBIS-150 radars (maximum range: 130km) is an indication of the number of batteries ordered by Pakistan, then a total of nine batteries (or systems) are in the procurement pipeline. Based on this information, the HQ-16 is on-track to forming the medium-range layer of Pakistan’s land-based integrated air defence system (IADS).
> 
> It is worth noting that the above mentioned information is based on the activities of fiscal year 2014-2015, and not the current year. This is an important consideration because _another air defence system deal_ was reportedly on the table in May 2016. Specifics were not given, but it would be safe to assume that this new contract would involve the HQ-16 and/or short-range HQ-7 (in use by the Pakistan Army), though one could speculate that this new deal is in reference to the HQ-9 long-range SAM system.
> 
> 6-9 batteries to be inducted.








Each System is composed of 12 launchers, and each battery is composed of 4 launchers, 6 batteries will make 2 systems and 9 batteries will make 3 systems

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

The SC said:


> It is a medium altitude Air Defence System with a range of 40 km and an operational altitude up to 15 000m..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each System is composed of 12 launchers, and each battery is composed of 4 launchers, 6 batteries will make 2 systems and 9 batteries will make 3 systems


So in simple words how many launchers Pakistan has?


----------



## The SC

Vortex said:


> Pardon my ignorance but it is stated can hit target from.... 400m.... What if a target fly below 400m ? Have any kind of very low interception apart sending jets ?


Lowest interception height of the system is 15 m..



شاھین میزایل said:


> So in simple words how many launchers Pakistan has?


24 to 36 launchers..


----------



## krash

Vortex said:


> Pardon my ignorance but it is stated can hit target from.... 400m.... What if a target fly below 400m ? Have any kind of very low interception apart sending jets ?



Manpads. We make the Anza ourselves. And then you always have your AAAs.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Coming along nice and lovely















Nice and easy
Not many things fly around 30km zone ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Coming along nice and lovely
> 
> View attachment 383534



Are you sure the Aspide-2000 has an engagement altitude of 25 km? The system doesn't resemble a high-altitude long-range SAM but rather a point-defense one.


----------



## CriticalThought

cranwerkhan said:


> View attachment 383257
> View attachment 383258
> View attachment 383259
> View attachment 383260



Looks, LY-80, brought to you by Faiza Beauty Cream. Are we moving on from Burnol then?????? 

@Mentee @Zibago @Hassan Guy @Hell hound

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

It seems like it was a eternal double burn , the SAM and the creme reference

I do like the Turkish missiles Hisar-0 & Hisar-A would love to see this inducted in sufficient number, so we can have a multi layer defence mechanism.

Obviously some turkish members can elaborate how their local Missile production system is coming along , would certainly like to see possibility of having this system manufactured locally under licence

Excellent point defence system Hisar-0 and Hisar-A , it is a evolving system will take few years perhaps to reach full potential but lot of upside

Would be nice Addition (Secondary layer)






Nice overlaping , Air defence is need of hour to ensure proper coverage is provided from ground to Air 

When I view the launch video of the Turkish missile I find these missiles very very smooth at launch minimal wastage of effort during launch cycle.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Good things come bit by bit, but bad staffs rush down all together. _Tebrikler!!!_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Cool_Soldier

[--Leo--] said:


> world is going for AESA radar and high altitude missile and pakistan is purchase out dated systems
> if they want a semi-active radar with medium range(70km) they already have that spada 2000 why purchasing same thing from different country i don't get it


Spada Range is 20-25 KM and that is not vertical launch system
There is much difference in both.Obviously, LY_80 is more advanced as compared to Spada system



Basel said:


> How can you say range is around 100km?? LY80 is 40km range SAM while 70km range version is under development.


Yes True, HQ 16 A which most likely to be bought by Pakistan has mentioned rang 40-45 km and radar tracking range is 110-140km while
HQ16B will have improved 70 km range as Jane's article mentioned.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaimiKhan

My main concern is that why is Army getting such a long range SAM system ? Why not PAF.

Is there coordination between Army & PAF so that in war by accident PAF aircraft is not shot down by mistake or PAF systems don't shoot down an army asset. Airforce has a very sophisticated radar network and command & control network, in my view such systems should have been the responsibility of PAF. Army should have FM-90 kind of systems for point defence, and PAF should get the medium & long range SAM systems & again i would say that Army & Airforce should have a very well thought out strategy & mechanisms in place so that tomorrow in war they don't shoot down each others assets. IFF systems should be placed in each assets and both forces systems should be able to talk between themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaimiKhan

Sooperrr said:


> Sir Army Air defense and PAF Air defense falls under one command and control center Pakistan air defense Systems.



Well to be frank, never heard. Rather show me PAF & Army AD guys mixing together at such exercises or events. Had there been a joint command thing we would have seen them working together. If there is something then kindly show it.


----------



## fatman17

Basel said:


> It was already with PA, they just acknowledged it today.



true training the crews and translation of the user manuals (which were in Chinese only) took some time. one of the drawbacks of buying Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NomanAli89

OK my simple question for seniors what is the wisdom behind keeping things secret from general public? It seems the whole world knows Pakistan acquired it long ago


----------



## Salza

These systems are very good against aerial targets not sure how capable they are against modern missiles of today such as cruise and BM. But nevertheless potent air defense system does give a sense of security. Slowly we should have a complete layer of such advance batteries covering every inch of our country. Hopefully by 2020, we will have HQ-9s as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mumm-Ra

A very good news for the defense of our country. Long Live Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cool_Soldier

TaimiKhan said:


> My main concern is that why is Army getting such a long range SAM system ? Why not PAF.
> 
> Is there coordination between Army & PAF so that in war by accident PAF aircraft is not shot down by mistake or PAF systems don't shoot down an army asset. Airforce has a very sophisticated radar network and command & control network, in my view such systems should have been the responsibility of PAF. Army should have FM-90 kind of systems for point defence, and PAF should get the medium & long range SAM systems & again i would say that Army & Airforce should have a very well thought out strategy & mechanisms in place so that tomorrow in war they don't shoot down each others assets. IFF systems should be placed in each assets and both forces systems should be able to talk between themselves.


Air defence comes under Army army Air defence, That is why most of air defence equipments are with them.

There is always co ordination among all services in peace and war times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ozranger

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Then why all the confusing 2 names use the official name given by Chinese



HQ-16 is a PLA designation, while LY-80 is a name of a product line from the missile developer. The company also provides LY-90, whose technology has already been transferred to Pakistan for indigenous manufacturing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IceCold

Basel said:


> Its max high altitude is 25 km where as Buk M-3 have 35km max altitude, so its not very good against BMs may be effective against SRBMs.


But @wanglaokan said the one Pakistan got is tailored made and goes up to 50kms. Also there is another theory as stated by @TaimiKhan that such system makes sense with PAF and not army as its the air force which is guardian of Pakistan airspace and also because they have such dense radar coverage with army only getting point defence system. But still its the army that has procured this system so can we assume that army has other roles in mind other than air defence?


----------



## alimobin memon

Hi what are pros of ly80E compared to older variants ? LY80 radar is 3d AESA or ?


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Windjammer said:


> Designated ''Hasan'', it seems the system is beyond the 45 Km range.
> 
> 'Hasan' (LY-80 SAM system) will provide much needed defence umbrella to *Pakistan's strategic assets* from rival India @OfficialDGISPR




The mention of "strategic assets" is very meaningful. Considering our entire Ballistic missile force is mobile and on TELs, maybe these new additions will be part of the whole strike package to ensure the safety of our strategic forces from aerial threats when on the move during war.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mughal-Prince

During Ideas 2016 I have been to its stall and seen LY-80.
What I come to know is its a surprise package I would say thats enough said    .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NakedLunch

Taimoor Khan said:


> The mention of "strategic assets" is very meaningful. Considering our entire Ballistic missile force is mobile and on TELs, *maybe these new additions will be part of the whole strike package to ensure the safety of our strategic forces from aerial threats when on the move during war.*


----------



## EndangeredSpecies

50 KM range, not enough to defend against a fighter equipped with a stand-off weapon like Brahmos. Or Radar good enough to track a missile moving faster than 300 m/s.


----------



## NakedLunch

PeegooFeng41 said:


> 50 KM range, not enough to defend against a fighter equipped with a stand-off weapon like Brahmos. Or Radar good enough to track a missile moving faster than 300 m/s.




You really didnt think that one through did you? LOL!


----------



## EndangeredSpecies

NakedLunch said:


> You really didnt think that one through did you? LOL!


You need to learn to express yourself clearly. Quite an ambiguous statement you have there. .... LOL ?


----------



## Gryphon

The SC said:


> Each System is composed of 12 launchers, and each battery is composed of 4 launchers, 6 batteries will make 2 systems and 9 batteries will make 3 systems



Each system / battery has upto 4 launchers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EndangeredSpecies

TheOccupiedKashmir said:


> Each system / battery has upto 4 launchers.



Looks like a standard architecture.. Similar to Barak 8 India has. More range (80-90 KM for Barak vs 50 KM HQ-16) but slower missiles (2 MACH for Barak vs 3 MACH)

Previously, India was not in MCTR so buying SAM systems from Israel was hard, especially which were join developed with USA. Now, it will be easier. Israel is willing to sell Barak 8 ER missile with range 150 KM.

Preveously Unkel denied us Israeli Arrow ABM system. Though we got their Green Pine Radar anyways via a JV.


----------



## The Deterrent

IceCold said:


> @The Deterrent sir your thoughts? Also how effective would this system be lets say against Indian prithvi or Agni series if HQ 9 is also added to the mix? I know we wont be using it against anything but aircrafts but for the sake of argument what if we decide to do than?


Maybe they can work against Prithvi series (which has been withdrawn from nuclear role anyway), but most probably not against the Agni series.
The question should be about BrahMos, which is a very potent threat against PA assets.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaimiKhan

Cool_Soldier said:


> Air defence comes under Army army Air defence, That is why most of air defence equipments are with them.
> 
> There is always co ordination among all services in peace and war times



Before induction of FM-90 & LY-80, Pak Army Air Defence relied on MANPADS & guns only. FM-90 is the first system that Pak Army got which gave them air defence capability in the beyond visual range area otherwise it was MANPADS only for them. 

It was the Air Force which had in service with them the French Crotale SAM systems before anyone else and then the Aspide 2000 / Spada system. 

Since PAF owns the majority of the air defence radars and has a command and control since many decades, i believe its their responsibility to have the Medium & Hi altitude SAM systems. Army should concentrate on point defence systems to protect its forward HQs & armor formations, and leave rest of the country to PAF. 

Its wastage of resources, but if these systems are to be used for the protection of strategic assets then may be. But then again with long range precision weaponry coming into play and cruise missiles, effectiveness of such systems remain a question.


----------



## IceCold

The Deterrent said:


> The question should be about BrahMos, which is a very potent threat against PA assets.


So can it? Specially since after signing MTCR India can now get the increased range version of Brahmos from Russia.
Also what about Nibra, another one of their cruise missile that keeps on failing but eventually they will get it right and that will also add to the existing threat of Barhmos.


----------



## Zarvan

TaimiKhan said:


> Before induction of FM-90 & LY-80, Pak Army Air Defence relied on MANPADS & guns only. FM-90 is the first system that Pak Army got which gave them air defence capability in the beyond visual range area otherwise it was MANPADS only for them.
> 
> It was the Air Force which had in service with them the French Crotale SAM systems before anyone else and then the Aspide 2000 / Spada system.
> 
> Since PAF owns the majority of the air defence radars and has a command and control since many decades, i believe its their responsibility to have the Medium & Hi altitude SAM systems. Army should concentrate on point defence systems to protect its forward HQs & armor formations, and leave rest of the country to PAF.
> 
> Its wastage of resources, but if these systems are to be used for the protection of strategic assets then may be. But then again with long range precision weaponry coming into play and cruise missiles, effectiveness of such systems remain a question.


Even Air Defence systems used by Army and Navy are mainly controlled and managed by PAF Sir. These will also be managed by PAF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

Officially stated range of LY-80 '*70 KM'*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## EndangeredSpecies

IceCold said:


> So can it? Specially since after signing MTCR India can now get the increased range version of Brahmos from Russia.
> Also what about Nibra, another one of their cruise missile that keeps on failing but eventually they will get it right and that will also add to the existing threat of Barhmos.


HQ-9 has a chance to defeat Barhmos. HQ-16 not much. Its more of a question of reaction time, HQ-16 isn't fast enough.


----------



## Basel

TaimiKhan said:


> My main concern is that why is Army getting such a long range SAM system ? Why not PAF.
> 
> Is there coordination between Army & PAF so that in war by accident PAF aircraft is not shot down by mistake or PAF systems don't shoot down an army asset. Airforce has a very sophisticated radar network and command & control network, in my view such systems should have been the responsibility of PAF. Army should have FM-90 kind of systems for point defence, and PAF should get the medium & long range SAM systems & again i would say that Army & Airforce should have a very well thought out strategy & mechanisms in place so that tomorrow in war they don't shoot down each others assets. IFF systems should be placed in each assets and both forces systems should be able to talk between themselves.



PAF already have this system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EndangeredSpecies

HRK said:


> Officially stated range of LY-80 '*70 KM'*
> View attachment 383737


Range of anti air missile can also depend upon altitude. It may have different range for different targets flying at different heights. So it really depends which target did the broucher was considering.


----------



## Basel

IceCold said:


> But @wanglaokan said the one Pakistan got is tailored made and goes up to 50kms. Also there is another theory as stated by @TaimiKhan that such system makes sense with PAF and not army as its the air force which is guardian of Pakistan airspace and also because they have such dense radar coverage with army only getting point defence system. But still its the army that has procured this system so can we assume that army has other roles in mind other than air defence?



This system will provide cover to important installations and troops on battlefield from aircrafts, gunships, standoff munition, with purchase of this PA now have 3 layer air defence available for battlefield.


----------



## HRK

PeegooFeng41 said:


> Range of anti air missile can also depend upon altitude. It may have different range for different targets flying at different heights. So it really depends which target did the broucher was considering.



I am quite thankful of you for your valuable contribution .....


----------



## fatman17

Army Air Defense has responsibility for civil and military airports.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

We Need Aster-30 and HQ-9 tooo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Muhammad Omar said:


> We Need Aster-30 and HQ-9 tooo


Pakistan was showing interest in Aster 30 and as for HQ-9 I think it would come soon if it's not already here. Pakistan was also looking for both Naval and Land version of latest South African system

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Zarvan said:


> Pakistan was showing interest in Aster 30 and as for HQ-9 I think it would come soon if it's not already here. Pakistan was also looking for both Naval and Land version of latest South African system



YUpe Umkhonto Missile

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Muhammad Omar said:


> YUpe Umkhonto Missile


We are making progress and we should develop entire Iron Shield of our own with various Air Defence Systems in it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiger Awan

TaimiKhan said:


> Well to be frank, never heard. Rather show me PAF & Army AD guys mixing together at such exercises or events. Had there been a joint command thing we would have seen them working together. If there is something then kindly show it.



Sir there is co-ordination between PAF and Army. I once asked a guy who served in Army (Air Defence) that why your radars are not always ON and he said we turn them on only when PAF notify us about a threat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZedZeeshan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Basel

Zarvan said:


> Pakistan was showing interest in Aster 30 and as for HQ-9 I think it would come soon if it's not already here. Pakistan was also looking for both Naval and Land version of latest South African system



Aster-30 block-1NT what Pakistan should look into with Aster-15 (latest block) or CAMM or CAMM-ER (which ever is better or available), those will add punch to current capabilities and also PN can also get those for ships and ground installations protection.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

I think the arrival of the advanced Chinese staffs are directly related to the progress in CPEC. And, the Indians know it and ,hence, they're hell bound to perturb it. But, it'll be all futile...

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NakedLunch

wanglaokan said:


> The LY80 version *tailor made for Pakistan* has 50KM range.



Only our Chinese friends and allies would do that for us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

NakedLunch said:


> Excellent addition to Pakistan's defence. Once again the Chinese come good for Pakistan.
> 
> 
> 
> One of the thing that excites me about whenever China produces a new weapon system is that in most cases with very few exceptions, Pakistan will eventually be in a position to access that technology. This relationship we have with China will always stand us in good stead when dealing with our adversaries. The other thing is, Pakistan, like any other country, has deals which are secret and never made public. Imagine what else Pakistan has received from China but will never declare or declare in a staggered way.


And, this makes India mad for all the money they spend after all come to zilch vis-a-vis Pak. Hence, surgical strikes by "Hanuman" or putting proxy BD leaders into foul-mouth or trying to fight with the "Last Afgan". Indians love their money but it's not buying them the leverage - that's the issue....

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## NakedLunch

HAKIKAT said:


> And, this makes India mad for all the money they spend after all come to zilch vis-a-vis Pak. Hence, surgical strikes by "Hanuman" or putting proxy BD leaders into foul-mouth or trying to fight with the "Last Afgan". Indians love their money but it's not buying them the leverage - that's the issue....




Brother, we look forward to the day when Pakistan and Turkey can field an Army that can defend the Muslim world.We need leadership and Turkey can give that to us. Lead us, like you used to. Inshallah.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Readerdefence

*As early as 2006, the Shanghai Academy of Spaceflight Technology (SAST), a designer of HQ-16 and a subsidiary of the Chinese aerospace group CASC, embarked on pre-studies of two improved versions of HQ-16 - one for the navy that became the HQ-16C after the 12th Five-Year Plan, and the other for the HQ-16B Army.

The biggest change on this new version Ground-Air is concerning its guidance. The former semi-active radar guidance mode (SARH) is now replaced by a more semi-active active mixed guidance.*

*When the HQ-16A radar tracking and firing line can only ensure a range of about 30km, the new dual-mode of HQ-16B should extend its range, which is now estimated at more than 50km.
*

*New*HQ 16B with extended range of 50km entered service. From Henri K
http://www.eastpendulum.com/nouveau-sam-hq-16b-entre-service



Zarvan said:


> Pakistan was showing interest in Aster 30 and as for HQ-9 I think it would come soon if it's not already here. Pakistan was also looking for both Naval and Land version of latest South African system


It's been offered to Iraq last November with T99 tanks 
I'm pretty much sure that if Pakistan is willing to buy HQ9 they can


----------



## The SC

TheOccupiedKashmir said:


> Each system / battery has upto 4 launchers.


A system is composed of 3 batteries..


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


> Pakistan was showing interest in Aster 30 and as for HQ-9 I think it would come soon if it's not already here. Pakistan was also looking for both Naval and Land version of latest South African system




Hazrat what about HQ-17? Everyone is overlooking this system?


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Path-Finder said:


> Hazrat what about HQ-17? Everyone is overlooking this system?


The Pak Army is using HQ-7/FM-90 for short-range air defence coverage. I don't think we'll see any other command line-of-sight missiles (e.g. HQ-17, TorM1, etc). But a short/medium-range active-homing SAM might be a possibility in a few years. Pakistan could try the NORINCO DK-10 (derived from SD-10).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> The Pak Army is using HQ-7/FM-90 for short-range air defence coverage. I don't think we'll see any other command line-of-sight missiles (e.g. HQ-17, TorM1, etc). But a short/medium-range active-homing SAM might be a possibility in a few years.


ok you have a valid point. as for short/medium-range active-homing SAM could something like/equivalent to MBDA Starstreak fill that role?


----------



## 帅的一匹

Readerdefence said:


> *As early as 2006, the Shanghai Academy of Spaceflight Technology (SAST), a designer of HQ-16 and a subsidiary of the Chinese aerospace group CASC, embarked on pre-studies of two improved versions of HQ-16 - one for the navy that became the HQ-16C after the 12th Five-Year Plan, and the other for the HQ-16B Army.
> 
> The biggest change on this new version Ground-Air is concerning its guidance. The former semi-active radar guidance mode (SARH) is now replaced by a more semi-active active mixed guidance.*
> 
> *When the HQ-16A radar tracking and firing line can only ensure a range of about 30km, the new dual-mode of HQ-16B should extend its range, which is now estimated at more than 50km.
> *
> 
> *New*HQ 16B with extended range of 50km entered service. From Henri K
> http://www.eastpendulum.com/nouveau-sam-hq-16b-entre-service
> 
> 
> It's been offered to Iraq last November with T99 tanks
> I'm pretty much sure that if Pakistan is willing to buy HQ9 they can


It's VT4, not T99.



Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> The Pak Army is using HQ-7/FM-90 for short-range air defence coverage. I don't think we'll see any other command line-of-sight missiles (e.g. HQ-17, TorM1, etc). But a short/medium-range active-homing SAM might be a possibility in a few years. Pakistan could try the NORINCO DK-10 (derived from SD-10).


HQ17 can move with the armour columns.



Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> The Pak Army is using HQ-7/FM-90 for short-range air defence coverage. I don't think we'll see any other command line-of-sight missiles (e.g. HQ-17, TorM1, etc). But a short/medium-range active-homing SAM might be a possibility in a few years. Pakistan could try the NORINCO DK-10 (derived from SD-10).


Or FM3000

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dil Pakistan

HAKIKAT said:


> And, this makes India mad for all the money they spend after all come to zilch vis-a-vis Pak. Hence, surgical strikes by "Hanuman" or putting proxy BD leaders into foul-mouth or trying to fight with the "Last Afgan". Indians love their money but it's not buying them the leverage - that's the issue....



Boss! ...reading your posts, you are a more Pakistani patriot than the Pakistanis themselves...  to you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Path-Finder said:


> ok you have a valid point. as for short/medium-range active-homing SAM could something like/equivalent to MBDA Starstreak fill that role?


That's basically a laser-line-of-sight missile, essentially serves the same purpose as FM-90. What the Pakistan Army needs is a mobile all-in-one SAM+radar system like Tor or HQ-17, but with an active-homing seeker like imaging infrared or active radar. Basically a MANPAD missile paired to a small radar on the same vehicle.



wanglaokan said:


> It's VT4, not T99.
> 
> 
> HQ17 can move with the armour columns.
> 
> 
> Or FM3000


Yep.

Follow-on point about HQ-17. Its a radio command line-of-sight (CLOS) SAM guided by an AESA radar. That is actually very interesting, might actually be a good pick-up for the Pakistan Army to back armoured formations. They can try a custom version with back-up IIR SAMs attached to light armoured vehicles (but linked to the HQ-17's radar).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Path-Finder said:


> Hazrat what about HQ-17? Everyone is overlooking this system?


For other short range I see chances of HISAR from Turkey coming than this one although this is one of those systems which Russia offered to us along with two others I mean the original one made by Russia


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


> For other short range I see chances of HISAR from Turkey coming than this one although this is one of those systems which Russia offered to us along with two others I mean the original one made by Russia


The armoured column is a big target for the enemy and this system has the ability to keep armour protected from all types of threats because it can fire on the move without ever stopping while other systems need to pause becoming stationary then fire the missile that is why I brought this up. this paired with something like Pantisir/korkut will keep threats at bay!








Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> That's basically a laser-line-of-sight missile, essentially serves the same purpose as FM-90. What the Pakistan Army needs is a mobile all-in-one SAM+radar system like Tor or HQ-17, but with an active-homing seeker like imaging infrared or active radar. Basically a MANPAD missile paired to a small radar on the same vehicle.
> 
> 
> Yep.
> 
> Follow-on point about HQ-17. Its a radio command line-of-sight (CLOS) SAM guided by an AESA radar. That is actually very interesting, might actually be a good pick-up for the Pakistan Army to back armoured formations. They can try a custom version with back-up IIR SAMs attached to light armoured vehicles (but linked to the HQ-17's radar).


HQ-17/Tor does have optical targeting as well, a good all rounder!


----------



## usamafarooqui2

Feeling Proud

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Path-Finder said:


> The armoured column is a big target for the enemy and this system has the ability to keep armour protected from all types of threats because it can fire on the move without ever stopping while other systems need to pause becoming stationary then fire the missile that is why I brought this up. this paired with something like Pantisir/korkut will keep threats at bay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HQ-17/Tor does have optical targeting as well, a good all rounder!



For armored columns there is nothing better than Pantsir S2


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Dil Pakistan said:


> Boss! ...reading your posts, you are a more Pakistani patriot than the Pakistanis themselves...  to you.


How can you not support Pak???? My top romantic reasons:
1. Two nation theory: direct application of the _Nizam-i Ilahi_ reserved for _Roz-i Hashr_ in this _Dunya_.
2._ Ayyildiz (Sitara ve Hilal)_ in green: the red one belongs to Turkey. Together they were the parts of the Coat of Arms of the _Osmanli Saltanat_.
3. National anthem: _Saya-i Huda-i Zul Jelal_.
4. Pak _Ordu_.
5. The last but not the least - _Rahmetli _Jinnah. What a statesman!!!! His ability to understand and implement _Hakikat_ in the realm of _Siyaset_ belongs only to the topmost Muslim leadership in the entire Islamic history. "Do you want a rich England under Germany or a poor England indpendent?" - not a rhetoric uttered by a Muslim leader in the last 200 years!!!

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
21


----------



## HRK

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> Basically a MANPAD missile paired to a small radar on the same vehicle.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Signalian

PA went from Tractor carried ANZA 





to APC carried RBS-70 called Mouz.






To a better system, FM-90








All things in due time.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## HRK

Signalian said:


> PA went from Tractor carried ANZA
> View attachment 383814



never knew about this thing ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cabatli_53

Very short range: Korkut will be tested in Pakistan
Short altitude: FM-90-Spada
Medium altitude: LY-80
Long Altitude: Maybe on desicion phase for FD-2000.

Pakistan has a good roadway in terms of SAM and aerial protection systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ozranger

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> The Pak Army is using HQ-7/FM-90 for short-range air defence coverage. I don't think we'll see any other command line-of-sight missiles (e.g. HQ-17, TorM1, etc). But a short/medium-range active-homing SAM might be a possibility in a few years. Pakistan could try the NORINCO DK-10 (derived from SD-10).



There is not much big advantage using HQ-17 in Pakistan as the HQ-17 has only applied the TorM1 concept and adopted its vertical launch system, whereas the radar and fire control system were directly migrated from HQ-7B/FM-90. Pakistan already has FM-90.

Tor-M1




Please check the different search radar on HQ-17 below.

HQ-17




Please check the same FM-90/HQ-7B search radar as follows.

FM-90/HQ-7B

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gryphon

The SC said:


> A system is composed of 3 batteries..



According to ALIT,






@Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Does this mean 8 x 3 = 24 batteries for PA ?



Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> Follow-on point about HQ-17. Its a radio command line-of-sight (CLOS) SAM guided by an AESA radar. That is actually very interesting, might actually be a good pick-up for the Pakistan Army to back armoured formations. They can try a custom version with back-up IIR SAMs attached to light armoured vehicles (but linked to the HQ-17's radar).



Is HQ-17 offered for export ?


----------



## fatman17




----------



## fatman17

Military Capabilities

Pakistan Army inducts Chinese-made LY-80 SAM system

Gabriel Dominguez, London - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

13 March 2017

A launch vehicle for the Chinese-built LY-80 SAM system. Pakistan announced on 12 March that it had inducted the air defence system into its army. 

The Pakistan Army has inducted the Chinese-built LY-80 self-propelled surface-to-air missile (SAM) system, according to a 12 March statement issued by Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR), the media wing of the Pakistan Armed Forces.

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, the Pakistan Army's chief of staff, was quoted by ISPR as saying at the induction ceremony that the low-to-medium altitude air defence system is set to increase Pakistan's "response capability to current and emerging air defence threats".

The LY-80 is the export variant of the HQ-16 SAM system, which is used by China's People's Liberation Army.

The basic LY-80 unit consists of a command-and-control (C2) cell made up of a surveillance radar vehicle and a C2 vehicle and three firing batteries.

Each firing battery consists of a tracking and guidance radar vehicle and four vertical launchers each armed with a missile pack containing six launchers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

TheOccupiedKashmir said:


> According to ALIT,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Bilal Khan (Quwa)
> 
> Does this mean 8 x 3 = 24 batteries for PA ?
> 
> 
> 
> Is HQ-17 offered for export ?


ALIT says that 16 launchers per system is the maximum possible composition. This means that a customer could have smaller HQ-16 systems with 1 or 2 batteries (of 4 launchers) instead of 4 batteries.



ozranger said:


> There is not much big advantage using HQ-17 in Pakistan as the HQ-17 has only applied the TorM1 concept and adopted its vertical launch system, whereas the radar and fire control system were directly migrated from HQ-7B/FM-90. Pakistan already has FM-90.
> 
> Tor-M1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please check the different search radar on HQ-17 below.
> 
> HQ-17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please check the same FM-90/HQ-7B search radar as follows.
> 
> FM-90/HQ-7B


Maybe down the line Pakistan could try fitting the FM-90's radar and missiles onto one platform.


----------



## Super Falcon

Totally not happy with induction because we lack a long range state of the art air defence system like S 400 still army choosessame ranged weapons FM 90. HQ16. SPADA 2000. all are medium range airdefence system range on 45 km is not good enough 

We should have bought long range air defence system we have enough medium range it is totally wasrlte of money and this LY 80 cannot destroy BALLISTIC missiles India is making its airdefence full with BARAK 8 S 400 Arrow missile defense system all capable of hitt8ng ballistic missile David's sling also in corner for India state of the art what we have nothing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Deterrent

IceCold said:


> So can it? Specially since after signing MTCR India can now get the increased range version of Brahmos from Russia.
> Also what about Nibra, another one of their cruise missile that keeps on failing but eventually they will get it right and that will also add to the existing threat of Barhmos.


I'm afraid I don't have the complete information to comment on that. With BrahMos, detection is the easy part, however interception might be quite difficult. On the other hand with Nirbhay, detection is the vital and difficult area as interception of such a subsonic target is relatively easier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Basel

Path-Finder said:


> ok you have a valid point. as for short/medium-range active-homing SAM could something like/equivalent to MBDA Starstreak fill that role?



Starstreak-2 will be good with Rapid fire mobile AAA system with capability to move with armor and capability to engage ground targets.

There are rumors that Pakistan is looking into Rapid Fire system








Path-Finder said:


> The armoured column is a big target for the enemy and this system has the ability to keep armour protected from all types of threats because it can fire on the move without ever stopping while other systems need to pause becoming stationary then fire the missile that is why I brought this up. this paired with something like Pantisir/korkut will keep threats at bay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HQ-17/Tor does have optical targeting as well, a good all rounder!



Latest air defence system for moving armor is Pantsyr SM an evolution of Pantsyr-S1/2 with 40km engagement range. 






http://www.janes.com/article/64663/russia-s-pantsyr-sm-air-defence-system-ready-in-two-years


----------



## Gryphon

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> ALIT says that 16 launchers per system is the maximum possible composition. This means that a customer could have smaller HQ-16 systems with 1 or 2 batteries (of 4 launchers) instead of 4 batteries.



According to ALIT website, each LY-80 system can have a minimum of 2 and maximum 4 batteries. As we know, Pakistan purchased 8 IBIS-150 radars in FY 2013-2014 and the LY-80 was purchased in two batches (3 batteries in FY 2013-14 and 6 batteries in FY 2014-15). So, total PA is getting 24 batteries (i.e. 8 systems with 3 batteries each). That means 24 x 4 x 6 = 576 missiles in ready-to-launch position.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Path-Finder

Basel said:


> Starstreak-2 will be good with Rapid fire mobile AAA system with capability to move with armor and capability to engage ground targets.
> 
> There are rumors that Pakistan is looking into Rapid Fire system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latest air defence system for moving armor is Pantsyr SM an evolution of Pantsyr-S1/2 with 40km engagement range.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.janes.com/article/64663/russia-s-pantsyr-sm-air-defence-system-ready-in-two-years


Starstreak is now being made by india under license so we missed that boat by the looks of it. Pantsir is a highly capable system so it Rapid Fire and we are going to test Korkut as well. There were rumors of Chinese ground CIWS as well!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Basel

Path-Finder said:


> Starstreak is now being made by india under license so we missed that boat by the looks of it. Pantsir is a highly capable system so it Rapid Fire and we are going to test Korkut as well. There were rumors of Chinese ground CIWS as well!



It is said that Rapid fire can carry SAMs too so with SR-SAM its very good to defend moving force from low level air born threats and munitions. It can be used to engage ground troops in secondary role. 

Although Pantsyr SM looks best among gun + SRSAM systems as they can engage targets upto 40km and pretty good against munitions too.


----------



## Safriz

TheOccupiedKashmir said:


> According to ALIT website, each LY-80 system can have a minimum of 2 and maximum 4 batteries. As we know, Pakistan purchased 8 IBIS-150 radars in FY 2013-2014 and the LY-80 was purchased in two batches (3 batteries in FY 2013-14 and 6 batteries in FY 2014-15). So, total PA is getting 24 batteries (i.e. 8 systems with 3 batteries each). That means 24 x 4 x 6 = 576 missiles in ready-to-launch position.


So that's 96 launchers?

Each covering 50 km area . Then 96 will cover 4800 km in a straight line


----------



## Readerdefence

cabatli_53 said:


> Very short range: Korkut will be tested in Pakistan
> Short altitude: FM-90-Spada
> Medium altitude: LY-80
> Long Altitude: Maybe on desicion phase for FD-2000.
> 
> Pakistan has a good roadway in terms of SAM and aerial protection systems.


As I have read in sinodefence forum they have offered this to Iraq last year 
So why not Pakistan but I should say if Pakistan is seriously looking for it they can have 
It in no time


----------



## The SC

TheOccupiedKashmir said:


> According to ALIT,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Bilal Khan (Quwa)
> 
> Does this mean 8 x 3 = 24 batteries for PA ?


Yes this is the max composition of 4 batteries per system. Pakistan bought 6 to 9 Batteries

Each System is composed of 12 to 16 launchers, and each battery is composed of 4 launchers..

Would you please give more information on the numbers you have used?

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Zarvan

Pakistan needs to induct more systems and also increase number of batteries of current ones I mean HQ-7 and HQ-16 and also increase the speed of induction of systems from South Africa and Russia and other sources. We need to have our own Iron Shield


----------



## The SC

TheOccupiedKashmir said:


> According to ALIT website, each LY-80 system can have a minimum of 2 and maximum 4 batteries. As we know, Pakistan purchased 8 IBIS-150 radars in FY 2013-2014 and the LY-80 was purchased in two batches (3 batteries in FY 2013-14 and 6 batteries in FY 2014-15). So, total PA is getting 24 batteries (i.e. 8 systems with 3 batteries each). That means 24 x 4 x 6 = 576 missiles in ready-to-launch position.


That makes it a total of 9 batteries up till 2015!
Pakistan has added 15 batteries since then?


----------



## BHarwana

This system is not exactly HQ-16 it has been modified to Pakistani requirements.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gryphon

The SC said:


> That makes it a total of 9 batteries up till 2015!
> Pakistan has added 15 batteries since then?



Official data for FY 2015-16 is not yet available.

Since Pakistan purchased 8 IBIS-150 radars for LY-80 in FY 2013-14 and each system has one search radar, it is safe to assume 8 x 3 = 24 batteries have been / will be acquired.

24 batteries will have 96 launchers. So total ready-to-launch missiles will be 576.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

The Pakistan Army has inducted the Chinese LY-80 (HQ-16) medium-range surface-to-air missile (SAM) system into service. Islamabad has made two separate orders for the system having ordered three HQ-16 systems and eight IBIS-150 radars in 2013-2014 for USD $225.77 million and $40 million respectively, and was followed up in 2014-2015 with a $373.23 million order for six additional HQ-16 systems. To augment their air-defense network, there are also plans to procure a long-range SAM system with CPMIEC HQ-9’s export variant, the FD-2000, considered the likeliest option as fiscal constraints may rule out Russian platforms such as the S-400.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Incog_nito

I think it's Patriot class SAM system?


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

As much as I want to find something to say about the deal but it is just executed very professionally that I can't find any thing negative at all.

Just timed well , ordered on time and we have the delivery and integration all done

If we can add Turkish System (Hisar-0 and Hisar-A) into the Pakistan Defence Shield model , these two systems can certainly add lot of Variety as second layer

Likely one of the models will evolve into High Altitude variant as well so lot of upside to the technology on these missiles as well


--------- HQ-9 (First Line)
----------HQ-19--------------
----------SPADA--------------
----------FM-90 (Second Line)
------Hisar-0--------Hisar-A (Supplimental Coverage)
------------Anza Layer-------(Infantary Division)
-------Anti Aircraft Layer Guns---------(Point Defence)


Shaping up nicely ..... very impressed with what Military has achived so far

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaimiKhan

Tiger Awan said:


> Sir there is co-ordination between PAF and Army. I once asked a guy who served in Army (Air Defence) that why your radars are not always ON and he said we turn them on only when PAF notify us about a threat.



Yaar Army has what radars except the Girafe radars for the Orliekon guns ? 

Plz share with me the name of the radars which Army has except those shown on each 23rd March parade which are for the 35mm Orliekon guns.



Basel said:


> PAF already have this system.



Which system ??


----------



## Thorough Pro

8 batteries x 3 launchers in each battery x 6 missiles per launcher = (8x3x6) = 144 missiles ready in tubes 




TheOccupiedKashmir said:


> According to ALIT website, each LY-80 system can have a minimum of 2 and maximum 4 batteries. As we know, Pakistan purchased 8 IBIS-150 radars in FY 2013-2014 and the LY-80 was purchased in two batches (3 batteries in FY 2013-14 and 6 batteries in FY 2014-15). So, total PA is getting 24 batteries (i.e. 8 systems with 3 batteries each). That means 24 x 4 x 6 = 576 missiles in ready-to-launch position.


----------



## TaimiKhan

Zarvan said:


> Even Air Defence systems used by Army and Navy are mainly controlled and managed by PAF Sir. These will also be managed by PAF



Are you guys really from PDF or know anything about Pakistan armed forces ?? 

Plz don't indulge in discussion if you don't know what you are talking about.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

TaimiKhan said:


> Are you guys really from PDF or know anything about Pakistan armed forces ??
> 
> Plz don't indulge in discussion if you don't know what you are talking about.


Sir this is the claim of PAF head of Air Defence. PAF personal may not be direct operators but overall it's there responsibility


----------



## CrusherChamp

HAKIKAT said:


> How can you not support Pak???? My top romantic reasons:
> 1. Two nation theory: direct application of the _Nizam-i Ilahi_ reserved for _Roz-i Hashr_ in this _Dunya_.
> 2._ Ayyildiz (Sitara ve Hilal)_ in green: the red one belongs to Turkey. Together they were the parts of the Coat of Arms of the _Osmanli Saltanat_.
> 3. National anthem: _Saya-i Huda-i Zul Jelal_.
> 4. Pak _Ordu_.
> 5. The last but not the least - _Rahmetli _Jinnah. What a statesman!!!! His ability to understand and implement _Hakikat_ in the realm of _Siyaset_ belongs only to the topmost Muslim leadership in the entire Islamic history. "Do you want a rich England under Germany or a poor England indpendent?" - not a rhetoric uttered by a Muslim leader in the last 200 years!!!


Feeling proud. Thanks bro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gryphon

Thorough Pro said:


> 8 batteries x 3 launchers in each battery x 6 missiles per launcher = (8x3x6) = 144 missiles ready in tubes



Wrong. Each system has 1 search radar, 1 command vehicle and 2-4 batteries or Firing Units (3 in case of Pakistan). Each battery or FU has 4 launchers. 

Pakistan has purchased 8 IBIS-150 radars for LY-80. So, number of batteries will be 8 x 3 = 24
No of launchers will be 24 x 4 = 96
No of ready-to-launch missiles will be 96 x 6 = 576

Below image is from official website of ALIT.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

There were some reports suggesting that Pakistan will be producing these systems in Pakistan. Does anyone know anything about that ?


----------



## Gryphon

*Pakistan Army inducts Chinese-made LY-80 SAM system*

*Gabriel Dominguez, London* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
13 March 2017





_A launch vehicle for the Chinese-built LY-80 SAM system. Pakistan announced on 12 March that it had inducted the air defence system into its army. Source: ALIT_

The Pakistan Army has inducted the Chinese-built LY-80 self-propelled surface-to-air missile (SAM) system, according to a 12 March statement issued by Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR), the media wing of the Pakistan Armed Forces.

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, the Pakistan Army's chief of staff, was quoted by ISPR as saying at the induction ceremony that the low-to-medium altitude air defence system is set to increase Pakistan's "response capability to current and emerging air defence threats".

The LY-80 is the export variant of the HQ-16 SAM system, which is used by China's People's Liberation Army.

The basic LY-80 unit consists of a command-and-control (C2) cell made up of a surveillance radar vehicle and a C2 vehicle and three firing batteries.

Each firing battery consists of a tracking and guidance radar vehicle and four vertical launchers each armed with a missile pack containing six launchers.

To read the full article, Client Login
(165 of 264 words)

Pakistan Army inducts Chinese-made LY-80 SAM system | IHS Jane's 360


----------



## Basel

TaimiKhan said:


> Yaar Army has what radars except the Girafe radars for the Orliekon guns ?
> 
> Plz share with me the name of the radars which Army has except those shown on each 23rd March parade which are for the 35mm Orliekon guns.
> 
> 
> 
> Which system ??



LY-80E

PA is looking for upgrade or replacement of Giraffe radar system, Rapid Fire or Pantsir systems have potential to do that, although new Giraffe 4 & 8 AESA radars are very potent system and can be integrated in Pakistani air defence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

I think I missed to account for the firing units in my calculation.
Your number is correct.
I believe this is the Pakistani config of a battery.

1 battery = 3 firing units
1 firing unit = 4 launchers
1 Launcher = 6 missiles
1 battery = 72 missiles
8 batteries = 576 missiles

View attachment 383276





TheOccupiedKashmir said:


> Wrong. Each system has 1 search radar, 1 command vehicle and 2-4 batteries or Firing Units (3 in case of Pakistan). Each battery or FU has 4 launchers.
> 
> Pakistan has purchased 8 IBIS-150 radars for LY-80. So, number of batteries will be 8 x 3 = 24
> No of launchers will be 24 x 4 = 96
> No of ready-to-launch missiles will be 96 x 6 = 576
> 
> Below image is from official website of ALIT.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

TheOccupiedKashmir said:


> Wrong. Each system has 1 search radar, 1 command vehicle and 2-4 batteries or Firing Units (3 in case of Pakistan). Each battery or FU has 4 launchers.
> 
> Pakistan has purchased 8 IBIS-150 radars for LY-80. So, number of batteries will be 8 x 3 = 24
> No of launchers will be 24 x 4 = 96
> No of ready-to-launch missiles will be 96 x 6 = 576
> 
> Below image is from official website of ALIT.




A battery is smallest independently operating system so 1 search radar plus min 1 tracking radar plus launchers so in the above figure 1 IBS-150 plus 1 tracking/guidance radar and 4 launchers is one battery or you can have more than one guidance and more than 4 launchers tied to IBS-150

Max battery/unit is dependent Upon IBS-150


----------



## Gryphon

Thorough Pro said:


> I believe this is the Pakistani config of a battery.
> 
> 1 battery = 3 firing units
> 1 firing unit = 4 launchers
> 1 Launcher = 6 missiles
> 1 battery = 72 missiles
> 8 batteries = 576 missiles



1 system = 3 batteries or Firing Units.


----------



## Basel

The one significance of this system is that it will not allow IAF to launch SFW CBU-105s over battlefield against PA formations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rocky rock

Basel said:


> The one significance of this system is that it will not allow IAF to launch SFW CBU-105s over battlefield against PA formations.



Lolx it looks more effective for infantry than Armour.


----------



## Basel

Rocky rock said:


> Lolx it looks more effective for infantry than Armour.



Its very hyped weapon system.


----------



## The Fist

Recently, Pakistan's Daily Economic News in its August 17, 2016 issue of the annual publication, the exposure of a Pakistani defense products sector 2014 to 2015 between the equipment procurement list, a list of exposure of the Pakistan Once again to China to purchase six sets of LY-80 surface-to-air missile system, as to why say "again" please slowly look down. LY-80 (Falcon-80) is the Chinese version of the red flag-16 air defense missile system, from the list of exposure can be clearly seen that the value of this purchase contract 373 million US dollars, that is, each price 6000 Ten thousand U.S. dollars.






Pakistan media exposure of the 14-15 purchase list, the red box for the LY-80 air defense system procurement details

In addition to this exposure of the 2014-2015 Pakistan national defense procurement list exposure of six sets of red flag -16 air defense system procurement projects, Pakistani users also attached to Pakistan from 2013 to 2014, the list of national defense procurement, surprising Yes, which also appeared in the red flag -16 procurement projects, as shown below, the list includes three sets of red flag -16 air defense system, the total contract price of 225 million US dollars, in addition to eight sets of IBIS-150 type 3D target instructions Radar, the total contract price of 40 million US dollars, and the radar is used for the red flag -16 air defense system, indicating that the exposure of the procurement contract is clearly 2013 - 2014 procurement project follow-up contract.



Red flag -16 is a medium-sized medium-range air defense missile system developed by China to cover the defensive vacancies left by the Red Flag -9 long-range air defense system and the Red Flag-7 short-range air defense system. It is mainly used for air defense, The bridge, and so on, has been equipped with a large number of PLA troops, and the development of a large number of carrier-based equipment in 054A frigates, so that its combat power as much as some of the country's destroyers. It is believed that the missile technology used by the Red Flag-16 air defense system is derived from the Shiquili air defense missile mounted on the modern type of destroyer from Russia, and its land-based type is the well-known beech air defense system. But in addition to the missile missile similar to the red flag-16 missile system and beech air defense system is very different, the red flag-16 with high mobility Taian 6X6 drive TA5350 military truck chassis instead of crawler chassis, missiles stored in the launch tube, And the use of vertical launch mode, the radar is also installed independently in a TA5350 military chassis, the overall performance than beech air defense missiles.The basic LY-80 unit consists of a command control room and three transmitters. It is reported that LY-80 in 3.5 km to 40 km range against air targets. The maximum and minimum target heights are 15,000 meters and 15 meters respectively. The system is based on a semi-active radar guided single-level missile, from the vertical launch pad for cold emission.



Red Flag-16 air defense system missile range of up to 40 km, the maximum shot up to 18 km, both to combat low-altitude flight targets can also hit the target of high-altitude flight, can effectively defend the flight height of 3.5 to 18 km cruise missiles, The missile for the general attack on the aircraft hit rate of 85% for cruise missiles hit rate of 60%. A complete red flag-16 air defense system consists of four launch vehicles, a command vehicle, two radar vehicles, as well as missile transport and loading vehicles, as well as power cars, a full set of systems used in the chassis are produced by Tai'an military vehicles TA5350 type 6X6 high mobile chassis.



Red Flag-16 is equipped with missile guidance and target illuminated radar car





IBIS-150 3D target indicator radar

Although the Red Flag-16 air defense system missile range is only 40 km, but in addition to a missile guide and target multi-function phased array radar, the other equipped with IBIS-150 3D (three coordinate) target indicates the maximum radar detection range Reaching 150 km, this radar using passive phased array antenna, can detect up to 144 targets at the same time, while tracking 48 of them, anti-saturation combat capability is very strong, and can with the red flag -9 remote air defense system to achieve information exchange , That is, to guide the red flag -9 air defense system launch missile attack target.



Baststan won the red flag -16 air defense system is a foregone conclusion, and its enemies in India, this has been clamoring to go beyond the country of China, so far the main air defense or the Soviet Union 50s of last century R & D S-125 " Missiles, although relying on the introduction of advanced radar from Israel system, to improve the combat power, but after all, too long years of research and development, met the basic electromagnetic interference has become a fire stick. And recently India's own research and development success of the Akashi air defense missile is just a copy of the Soviet Union in the 1960s developed the SAM-6 air defense missile, the missile began to imitate in 1980, after 30 years of long years to 2016 only Imitation success, but also because the cost is too high military do not want to get orders.



In addition to the introduction of red flag-16 medium-range air defense system, it is believed that the introduction of red flag-9 remote air defense system, after all, Pakistan has hundreds of three generations of fighters with India's air defense pressure is still great, and China has Red-9 air defense system of foreign trade version FD-2000 successfully exported to Turkmenistan, and for this demand Pakistan China will certainly make every effort to meet the demand, if no accident red flag -9 air defense system will soon be exported to Pakistan The So that China's high-end air defense system will gradually open the international market

http://http://www.wanhuajing.com/d604038


----------



## Muhammad Omar

HQ-16 is at Parade Ground islamabad saw it today it just awesome

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rocky rock

Muhammad Omar said:


> HQ-16 is at Parade Ground islamabad saw it today it just awesome



You saw it and haven't took the pics?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Rocky rock said:


> You saw it and haven't took the pics?



Tried but Many security personals are patrolling the area even there's a pedestrian bridge under construction there on it Army personals were standing Police Motobikers patrolling so it was hard will try tomorrow


----------



## Rocky rock

Muhammad Omar said:


> Tried but Many security personals are patrolling the area even there's a pedestrian bridge under construction there on it Army personals were standing Police Motobikers patrolling so it was hard will try tomorrow



I don't think they would bring Heavy Armour a week before Parade.


----------



## Zarvan

Guys there were recent reports that Pakistan is procuring some short range Air Defence systems from a Euorpean company. What is latest on that ?


----------



## Inception-06

Muhammad Omar said:


> FM-90 done
> LY-80 Done
> 
> Next step HQ-9



Spada done !


----------



## Gryphon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Basel

Can someone shed light what is different between Tor M2E & Pantsyr S2/SM? Why tow SR SAM systems are made by Russia?

@Oscar @Windjammer @Zarvan @gambit


----------



## Zarvan

TheOccupiedKashmir said:


>



There were reports that Pakistan is looking to buy short range Air Defence system from Europe what about that ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hell hound

one thing i still am unable to get from this thread is.Is the missile semi active or active one
@TheOccupiedKashmir


----------



## Gryphon




----------



## Hell hound

TheOccupiedKashmir said:


>


so its a semi active one but what about rumors about us getting active guided hq 16b


----------



## Zarvan

Hell hound said:


> so its a semi active one but what about rumors about us getting active guided hq 16b


We can get them upgraded in future. In my opinion Pakistan should try to get all Air Defence systems specially one we are buying from China with TOT.


----------



## IceCold

Zarvan said:


> We can get them upgraded in future. In my opinion Pakistan should try to get all Air Defence systems specially one we are buying from China with TOT.


So why did we not go for the B version to begin with? The b version has been in service for a while now. Can't understand this mantak of going for an older version than upgrading it at some latter point. While India is going for systems like S400, the least we can do is go for the modern variants rather looking for older version. No?


----------



## Zarvan

IceCold said:


> So why did we not go for the B version to begin with? The b version has been in service for a while now. Can't understand this mantak of going for an older version than upgrading it at some latter point. While India is going for systems like S400, the least we can do is go for the modern variants rather looking for older version. No?


I don't know which version is it because Pakistan asked China to make changes in version which we have bought


----------



## khanasifm

TheOccupiedKashmir said:


>




*So from 50 ft to 66,000 ft and app. 1.5 to 44 miles max range against most type of targets including tactical missiles except ballistic missiles *


----------



## Hassan Guy

HQ-16 was co-developed by China and Russia.


----------



## Gregor Clegane

In today's parade Pak Army admitted your LY-80 has a range of only 40 km and not 50-70 km as claimed by some members here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IceCold

Gregor Clegane said:


> In today's parade Pak Army admitted your LY-80 has a range of only 40 km and not 50-70 km as claimed by some members here.


The exact range of the missile is never disclosed at least not officially ever so as to let enemy guessing. I think you should know that by now instead of trolling uselessly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 帅的一匹

Hassan Guy said:


> HQ-16 was co-developed by China and Russia.


No, it got nothing to do with Russia. Where you get that resource bro?


----------



## wuhui9221

This is the first HQ-16 parameter


Software translation

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hassan Guy

wanglaokan said:


> No, it got nothing to do with Russia. Where you get that resource bro?


I think I read it here,
http://www.janes.com/article/63500/china-develops-longer-range-hq-16-sam-variant
-In late September/early October 2011 official Chinese media reported that *co-development between Russia and China *of the HQ-16 had been completed and that the missile had reached operational capability within the Chinese army. It is understood that development within China commenced as early as 2005.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

wuhui9221 said:


> View attachment 385873
> 
> View attachment 385874
> 
> View attachment 385875
> 
> 
> This is the first HQ-16 parameter
> 
> 
> Software translation



is that type 054?


----------



## waz

Long range, long range.....
Aside from that it is a good buy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wuhui9221

Chinese Navy 054, equipped with a vertical launch of HQ-16A 32


Muhammad Omar said:


> is that type 054?


----------



## 帅的一匹

Hassan Guy said:


> I think I read it here,
> http://www.janes.com/article/63500/china-develops-longer-range-hq-16-sam-variant
> -In late September/early October 2011 official Chinese media reported that *co-development between Russia and China *of the HQ-16 had been completed and that the missile had reached operational capability within the Chinese army. It is understood that development within China commenced as early as 2005.


No, fake news bro.


----------



## Gryphon

*Pakistani military personnel stand beside Air Defence System LOMADS LY-80 during a Pakistan Day military parade in Islamabad on March 23, 2017.*




https://www.samaa.tv/pakistan/2017/03/video-pakistans-air-defence-system/


----------



## Fledgingwings

Another Punch ready to strike.Congratulations both to the Army and the nation.


----------



## Gryphon




----------



## khanasifm

TheOccupiedKashmir said:


> *Pakistani military personnel stand beside Air Defence System LOMADS LY-80 during a Pakistan Day military parade in Islamabad on March 23, 2017.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.samaa.tv/pakistan/2017/03/video-pakistans-air-defence-system/


*

It looks like PA has adopted 3 missile launcher (1,2,3,4 options) per battery , it can be adjusted as needed, so 9 IBS-150 radars x 3 27 launchers plus spares if any , looks like strike corps will get a regiment of 3/4 batteries 

Is Navy and Air Force (additional) going to go for LY-80 or SPADA 2k

Hq16b or next version has 70km range which is basically a little larger motor, second order may be for larger range or existing system can be upgraded in future as newer version was not available when ordered in 2013/14 *


----------



## Rocky rock

khanasifm said:


> *
> It looks like PA has adopted 3 missile launcher (1,2,3,4 options) per battery , it can be adjusted as needed, so 9 IBS-150 radars x 3 27 launchers plus spares if any , looks like strike corps will get a regiment of 3/4 batteries
> 
> Is Navy and Air Force (additional) going to go for LY-80 or SPADA 2k
> 
> Hq16b or next version has 70km range which is basically a little larger motor, second order may be for larger range or existing system can be upgraded in future as newer version was not available when ordered in 2013/14 *



Pakistan Navy and Airforce already using Spada 2k. 750 *Aspide 2000* for ground-based air defence system (10 batteries Spada 2000) ordered in 2007 and delivered in 2010-2013 part of 415 m Euro deal.


----------



## khanasifm

Rocky rock said:


> Pakistan Navy and Airforce already using Spada 2k. 750 *Aspide 2000* for ground-based air defence system (10 batteries Spada 2000) ordered in 2007 and delivered in 2010-2013 part of 415 m Euro deal.




These batteries were ordered by PAF but Italian firm was trying to sell additional batteries to pn and pa estimated 5 to 8


----------



## BHarwana

One question I have is what is the difference LY-80 and spada 2000

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZedZeeshan

BHarwana said:


> One question I have is what is the difference LY-80 and spada 2000


Spada 2000 is Italian and LY-80 is Chinese..


----------



## BHarwana

ZedZeeshan said:


> Spada 2000 is Italian and LY-80 is Chinese..


I know that what is the strategic difference? which one does what.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gryphon

khanasifm said:


> *It looks like PA has adopted 3 missile launcher (1,2,3,4 options) per battery , it can be adjusted as needed, so 9 IBS-150 radars x 3 27 launchers plus spares if any , looks like strike corps will get a regiment of 3/4 batteries*



Each launcher has 6 missiles.

LY-80 System:


----------



## khanasifm

Minimum config 1 max up to 3 per system ? or the following config which has from1 to 4 FU


----------



## Gryphon

khanasifm said:


> View attachment 386500
> 
> 
> Minimum config 1 max up to 3 per system ? or the following config which has from1 to 4 FU



2 - 4 FU in one system.


----------



## Rocky rock

BHarwana said:


> One question I have is what is the difference LY-80 and spada 2000



Read these two articles. you would get know what's the difference and how these systems work:

http://www.armyrecognition.com/chin...data_sheet_specifications_pictures_video.html

http://www.army-technology.com/projects/spada/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gryphon



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zarvan

TheOccupiedKashmir said:


>


You started a thread about Pakistan looking to buy Air Defence from Europe most like MBDA company so any latest on that if we are going for that one also it would be great boost to our Air Defence system


----------



## khanasifm

Zarvan said:


> You started a thread about Pakistan looking to buy Air Defence from Europe most like MBDA company so any latest on that if we are going for that one also it would be great boost to our Air Defence system


I think it was air defence system short range and mostly radars to replace old radars

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

Per paf history spada2k and chinese ly60 were evaluate in early 2000 to meet army and air force requirements but Chinese system did not meet the specs and paf opted to spada2k


----------



## Safriz

So...Indian SU-30MKI are toast now?
It has a ceiling of 17,300 m while LY-80 can shoot aircrafts at 20,000 meters altitude.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Alot better situation then in 1990



We could make the other defensive improvements
This could be a great suppliment to the SPADA/LY-80 framework

I would imagine would be a more simpler transaction with Turkey










Good Old Automated Gun , can't Jam a GUN


----------



## khanasifm

As newer model extended range need just addition of missile plus software upgrade the existing system, existing Sys can be upgraded to er model by upgrade, missiles may have a kit to convert them like addition of new section ( fuel plus motor etc for range ), pak does not need new Sam unless it brings anti ballistic missile capability, range is not everything it’s probability of kill most Russian/ eastern missile out range western Sam plus missiles but their probability of kill is low compared to western system or one need to fire [emoji91] multiple missile to achieve high probability


----------



## CriticalThought

khanasifm said:


> As newer model extended range need just addition of missile plus software upgrade the existing system, existing Sys can be upgraded to er model by upgrade, missiles may have a kit to convert them like addition of new section ( fuel plus motor etc for range ), pak does not need new Sam unless it brings anti ballistic missile capability, range is not everything it’s probability of kill most Russian/ eastern missile out range western Sam plus missiles but their probability of kill is low compared to western system or one need to fire [emoji91] multiple missile to achieve high probability



Sir, by using Network Centric concepts, if we can get the range, we can use diverse assets for the kill.


----------

